# Tutorial for Baby Surprise Jacket



## Loistec

I have purchased Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket pattern and have started making it up.

I am going to post pictures as I go along and am inviting other members to post their pictures of their completed or in-progress BSJ along with comments and recommendations on how to complete this unusual pattern.

I am using Vanna's Simply Soft acrylic yarn, Barley for the main color, with cream and yellow as stripe accents.

Nowhere on the pattern does it say where to put the stripes, so I just put them where I thought I would like them.

These are my pattern notes so far:

I would suggest you place a marker at 20 stitches from the beginning and 20 stitches before the end, then at the very center.

This pattern requires a lot of counting stitches and the markers will make it much easier.

I noted that the cast-on string is on the right corner, on the front side of the jacket. That is the side where you change colors, on the front side. That is also the side where you knit across. These rows are the even numbered ones.

The wrong side is where you make all the increases and decreases, unless noted otherwise.

I always count my stitches after knitting across *each* time.


----------



## missmolly

Love your cardigan so far. I have the pattern for this but have not started it. I will be following your progress. Love the colours you have chosen x :thumbup:


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Bookmarked!!! I just got this pattern also. It is on my list to do...Thank you for the tips...


----------



## Linda6885

Looks terriffic! Someday I would like to make the adult size for myself.


----------



## shelindo

Thank you so much for sharing your work. That pattern has a page marker in my EZ book, but I am intimidated by it. (Yes, from my previous comments, you can tell I am easily intimidated!)This site, and knitters like you certainly help my self confidence. Thanks.


----------



## amiee

Hi glad to see this. I am just this minute retyping the instructions for the jacket as the font is not easy at all to read in 'Opinionated Knitter" and I need this in a less wordy clearer format. However the pattern suggests putting a marker at 34 stitches from the end and not 20 so now I am confused.Will have to read it more carefully.

Also why is this not available in the UK without having to buy a book to get the pattern. Yes I know all about copywriight but this is excessive.

Nevertheless, it is a good pattern for using up wool and there are lots of ideas in the project work on Ravelry. Clearly a cult now with loads of dedicated knitters.

So if anyone has completed a baby surprise jacket, I would love to see it but I suspect that I will have to knit the first one to get a sense of where the stripes go because the pattern really is quite confusing.

Amiee from Nottingham


----------



## Knitto

I, too have the pattern for this just never started - so many other things but you've inspired me! Thank you and have bookmarked this page and looking forward to progress!
Good Job!!!!


----------



## tamarque

while the copywrite is devotedly protected on EZ's patts, there is a free download from a UK paper for a patt that is clearly based on the Baby Surprise Jacket. It has different from closing which is an offset, if i recall correctly.

Here is a lengthy article on doing this sweater. Lots of problem solving

http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket

also came across this similar type patt: http://megan.cc/BabyJacket/

cannot find the pattern that i saved from this UK newspaper. does anyone else remember that pattern?


----------



## rjazz

this is my next project. I have been putting it off for a long time, but have resolved to attempt it this summer!


----------



## StellasKnits

Oooh gotta bookmark this. I have the pattern but no time yet to create it. I'll be back!


----------



## kgardenseed

Lois, this is great. Thank you so much.


----------



## jeannietta

I have made a half dozen and have found that the following works best for me. First, I mark at 34 stitches since this is where the pattern decreases begin. I tie a yarn "scarf" marker around the center stitch of the increases - between the M1's - and a scarf around the decreases - after you pass the slipped stitch back over the knit two together. This way, I can see where the increases and decreases are coming up, and I no longer need to count. If you tug gently on the yarn marker, the stitches should line up, and form a nice straight "miter". I also place a safety pin on the right side of the garment, and I know that i will always be knitting straight across at this point. The only counting I do now is with a row marker. I am able to knit and watch TV or talk to my hubby now! I stripe wherever I want, however, it is useful to know that stripes placed during the decreases will wrap around the sleeves and travel across the top of the back. Stripes placed in the increase rows travel down the front of the jacket and across the bottom of the back. If I am using lots of stripes, I plan where to change colors around the buttonholes so that the button will sit nicely in the middle of a stripe.


----------



## redhook

Wow! Lots of good information. Just might do this.


----------



## Patchworkcat

I knitted one of these for a friend's newborn. I wasn't taking photos of my finished work then, though, so I've got nothing to show. I have the pattern for making the adult size, but haven't tried it yet. Actually, I'd forgotten all about it until seeing this post. Hmmm, I wonder what's in my stash that I can use. . . .


----------



## ninal46

Loistec said:


> I have purchased Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket pattern and have started making it up.
> 
> I am going to post pictures as I go along and am inviting other members to post their pictures of their completed or in-progress BSJ along with comments and recommendations on how to complete this unusual pattern.
> 
> I am using Vanna's Simply Soft acrylic yarn, Barley for the main color, with cream and yellow as stripe accents.
> 
> Nowhere on the pattern does it say where to put the stripes, so I just put them where I thought I would like them.
> 
> These are my pattern notes so far:
> 
> I would suggest you place a marker at 20 stitches from the beginning and 20 stitches before the end, then at the very center.
> 
> This pattern requires a lot of counting stitches and the markers will make it much easier.
> 
> I noted that the cast-on string is on the right corner, on the front side of the jacket. That is the side where you change colors, on the front side. That is also the side where you knit across. These rows are the even numbered ones.
> 
> The wrong side is where you make all the increases and decreases, unless noted otherwise.
> 
> I always count my stitches after knitting across *each* time.


I love this pattern. Made one and loved it. However, I love the Adult more, made many of them in the past here is a picture of a BSJ and ADSJ. Hope the pictures come out OK.


----------



## ninal46

ninal46 said:


> Loistec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have purchased Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket pattern and have started making it up.
> 
> I am going to post pictures as I go along and am inviting other members to post their pictures of their completed or in-progress BSJ along with comments and recommendations on how to complete this unusual pattern.
> 
> I am using Vanna's Simply Soft acrylic yarn, Barley for the main color, with cream and yellow as stripe accents.
> 
> Nowhere on the pattern does it say where to put the stripes, so I just put them where I thought I would like them.
> 
> These are my pattern notes so far:
> 
> I would suggest you place a marker at 20 stitches from the beginning and 20 stitches before the end, then at the very center.
> 
> This pattern requires a lot of counting stitches and the markers will make it much easier.
> 
> I noted that the cast-on string is on the right corner, on the front side of the jacket. That is the side where you change colors, on the front side. That is also the side where you knit across. These rows are the even numbered ones.
> 
> The wrong side is where you make all the increases and decreases, unless noted otherwise.
> 
> I always count my stitches after knitting across *each* time.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pattern. Made one and loved it. However, I love the Adult more, made many of them in the past here is a picture of a BSJ and ADSJ. Hope the pictures come out OK.
Click to expand...


----------



## ninal46

Thought I posted the finished BSJ not sure I did. If I did, forgive the double posting. If not, here it is.


----------



## virginia42

Thx for all the suggestions.


----------



## Knitto

Beautiful work - particularly like the grey stripe one!


----------



## boots

Ahh, gee. Thought I'd start a "non-thinking" project. Have to try a BSJ now that you all have me stimulated.


----------



## ninal46

boots said:


> Ahh, gee. Thought I'd start a "non-thinking" project. Have to try a BSJ now that you all have me stimulated.


You should try the baby jacket it's so much fun to knit.


----------



## Patchworkcat

Beautiful! Love the color choices.


----------



## jesuislp

WOW, I am impressed and really pleased to see everyone's comments and pictures. I started my first BSJ, working from the instructions in EZ's book. However, I got stuck at the point where you pick up ten sts. I just cannot make it come out right, even tho' I counted every single row prior, there are not enough "valleys" in which to pick up a st. . . . . I'll watch your progress and learn!
I am encouraged now to pick it up again and have a go at finishing it.
Thanks ~ lp


----------



## Granmama

Was at my knit night last night and saw this beening made but can't find the pattern. Really don't want to buy the whole book. Is any one willing to share their pattern for the BSJ and ASJ Thanks Sharon


----------



## rhpoway

I have made 2 BSJ and have started on the adult version. I have run into several problems. The instructions say to slip the first stitch, which makes it hard to change colors. I will have to find some way to hide that later. It is easy to get lost on the increases and decrease rows. No distractions allowed!


----------



## Rita Kay

Give this a try. http://www.box.net/shared/eugvsfb3lt
It is the row by row of the bsj.


----------



## jesuislp

Thanks so much for the row counter download! I will definitely give that a try. ~ lp


----------



## flginny

Loistec, THANK YOU! I purchased this EZ pattern but when it arrived via snail mail, it was a mimeographed copy, a la 50 years ago, and hard to read.

I glanced at it, thought the directions looked a bit confusing, placed it in a plastic sheet protector in my Baby notebook, and haven't looked at it again. NOW I've printed out your tutorial and will place it in the sheet protector with the EZ pattern. This time, though, I'll make definite plans to knit this pattern. Thank you!

Thank you, too, for the links to this or similar sweaters. I'll include those, too, in my sheet protector. I'm looking forward to making this sweater!

Virginia


----------



## sassafras123

Jeannietta thank you so much for explanation. Have made BSJ and while I love EZ and her patterns always feel a little intimidated and adventuresome knitting with rough outline of where I'm going. Oh how I would have loved to have met her.


----------



## Miss Pam

I have this pattern, too, and have bookmarked your post so will follow your progress. Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## flginny

jeannietta said:


> I have made a half dozen and have found that the following works best for me. First, I mark at 34 stitches since this is where the pattern decreases begin. I tie a yarn "scarf" marker around the center stitch of the increases - between the M1's - and a scarf around the decreases - after you pass the slipped stitch back over the knit two together. This way, I can see where the increases and decreases are coming up, and I no longer need to count. If you tug gently on the yarn marker, the stitches should line up, and form a nice straight "miter". I also place a safety pin on the right side of the garment, and I know that i will always be knitting straight across at this point. The only counting I do now is with a row marker. I am able to knit and watch TV or talk to my hubby now! I stripe wherever I want, however, it is useful to know that stripes placed during the decreases will wrap around the sleeves and travel across the top of the back. Stripes placed in the increase rows travel down the front of the jacket and across the bottom of the back. If I am using lots of stripes, I plan where to change colors around the buttonholes so that the button will sit nicely in the middle of a stripe.


Thank you, jeanniette for your helpful tips! Please, though! What is a yarn "scarf" marker? Remember, we've been told there are no dumb questions here! LOL

Virginia


----------



## 5mmdpns

Granmama said:


> Was at my knit night last night and saw this beening made but can't find the pattern. Really don't want to buy the whole book. Is any one willing to share their pattern for the BSJ and ASJ Thanks Sharon


Because the Baby Surprise Jacket is copyrighted and NOT a free pattern, this is totally illegal. (Yes, Virginia, some people earn their living by developing knitting patterns to sell.) EZ's daughter has rewritten the pattern in today's language and for easier knitting. You can buy a copy of the pattern at school house press. However, the book is less expensive to purchase from Amazon than the pattern is.


----------



## Becca

Loistec said:


> I have purchased Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket pattern and have started making it up.
> 
> I am going to post pictures as I go along and am inviting other members to post their pictures of their completed or in-progress BSJ along with comments and recommendations on how to complete this unusual pattern.
> 
> I am using Vanna's Simply Soft acrylic yarn, Barley for the main color, with cream and yellow as stripe accents.
> 
> Nowhere on the pattern does it say where to put the stripes, so I just put them where I thought I would like them.
> 
> These are my pattern notes so far:
> 
> I would suggest you place a marker at 20 stitches from the beginning and 20 stitches before the end, then at the very center.
> 
> This pattern requires a lot of counting stitches and the markers will make it much easier.
> 
> I noted that the cast-on string is on the right corner, on the front side of the jacket. That is the side where you change colors, on the front side. That is also the side where you knit across. These rows are the even numbered ones.
> 
> The wrong side is where you make all the increases and decreases, unless noted otherwise.
> 
> I always count my stitches after knitting across *each* time.


I, too, am making the BSJ but with 2.5mm needles and sock yarn for my granddaughters' American Girl dolls. Two at a time. Counting is very important with this pattern.

If you Google "decreases for Baby Surprise Jacket" you will seen the following site: civilbitch.blogspot.com/2008/01/baby-surprise-jacket-help-decrease.html (I hope). There is a number chart for all 114 rows of how many stitches you are to have for all 3 sections of the sweater and how and where you should do your make ones.

There is also a 6 part YouTube video on this sweater that is very helpful.

Another trick I learned when taking a class is to slip the first stitch of every row purlwise. This makes a neater edge, easier for picking up stitches and sewing seams.

And you can add pattern to this sweater...after 5 ridges of garter stitch, I do 3 rows of stockinette then switch to moss. Since I am making two sweaters at once it is easy to reverse the patterns on each sweater.

Happy knitting.

Becca :-D


----------



## flginny

Yea! Guess what I found! It's a series of eight videos demonstrating every step of the BSJ~

http://www.examiner.com/knitting-in-providence/baby-surprise-jacket-bsj-knitting-pattern-video-video

I was looking for instructions for the adult size of this sweater. In the beginning of the first video, we're told that those instructions are in her book, Knitting Workshop, which I have. I've begun working slowly through the "workshop" and hadn't reached that part, yet.

Thank you for starting this thread, Loistec!

Virginia


----------



## beadness

I loved making my first baby surprise jacket. I used Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino and after giving it a bath it just bloomed into this amazingly soft garment. I'm making a second one now with variegated yarns using Classic Elite's Liberty Wool Superwash. I agree that it's so much easier to use yarn markers on the decrease and increase rows. I've missed an increase before and now use life lines at certain points in the pattern like 90 stitches and then again at 114 stitches where changes in the pattern happen. I'm using Knit Picks interchangeables so it makes it very easy to run the life line by putting a thin thread through the hole used to tighten the tip onto the cord. Knit as usual and the lifeline will go through with the back end of the needle tip, not hindering you when knitting but just appearing when needed. I also wind my tail around and safety pin it to the side where the action happens.

I'm putting specific details on my ravelry page for this latest BSJ


----------



## 5mmdpns

flginny said:


> Yea! Guess what I found! It's a series of eight videos demonstrating every step of the BSJ~
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/knitting-in-providence/baby-surprise-jacket-bsj-knitting-pattern-video-video
> 
> I was looking for instructions for the adult size of this sweater. In the beginning of the first video, we're told that those instructions are in her book, Knitting Workshop, which I have. I've begun working slowly through the "workshop" and hadn't reached that part, yet.
> 
> Thank you for starting this thread, Loistec!
> 
> Virginia


Hi, I am waiting for this book to arrive from Amazon. I have bookmarked this web link to the eight videos as I know I am going to need it. At our church we have a "prayer basket" into which we handicrafters put our handmade gifts for those in need. I have a huge stash of yarn, and would like to make some baby outfits. I am not great at knitting lace things, so I do think I will enjoy the BSJ.

:thumbup:


----------



## ninal46

Love the way you finished the Red BSJ - Lovely!


----------



## Patchworkcat

flginny said:


> Yea! Guess what I found! It's a series of eight videos demonstrating every step of the BSJ~
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/knitting-in-providence/baby-surprise-jacket-bsj-knitting-pattern-video-video
> 
> I was looking for instructions for the adult size of this sweater. In the beginning of the first video, we're told that those instructions are in her book, Knitting Workshop, which I have. I've begun working slowly through the "workshop" and hadn't reached that part, yet.
> 
> Thank you for starting this thread, Loistec!
> 
> Virginia


The adult BSJ is mentioned (plus a photo) in that book, but directions for making it are not given. I had to buy the pattern directly from Schoolhouse Press.


----------



## reader

Have mad this too, using a varigated yarn. Was really pleased with the results. Could not make sense of how it went together until it was nearly finished but it was fun and an easy knit


----------



## beadness

ninal46 said:


> Love the way you finished the Red BSJ - Lovely!


Thanks, it's got an icord edging. I'm a stickler for details.


----------



## ninal46

Have never used the icord - I believe I know how to do it, however not how to use it ... go figure ;(


----------



## lkellison

tamarque said:


> while the copywrite is devotedly protected on EZ's patts, there is a free download from a UK paper for a patt that is clearly based on the Baby Surprise Jacket. It has different from closing which is an offset, if i recall correctly.
> 
> Here is a lengthy article on doing this sweater. Lots of problem solving
> 
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket
> 
> also came across this similar type patt: http://megan.cc/BabyJacket/
> 
> cannot find the pattern that i saved from this UK newspaper. does anyone else remember that pattern?


I, too, purchased the pattern from Schoolhouse Press but have been afraid to try it. Ya wanna know why? Okay. The pattern I bought is two solid pages of figures. Today on this thread I printed out 2 pages of advice. Elsewhere I ran across a full page of advice just for Row 80 of the pattern. Now, the link above...wiki...I just printed it off. There are 6 1/2 pages of instructions plus it's followed by another 3 1/2 pages of variations one can use. I doubt I can sit down with my yarn and needles, spread all 10 pages all around me plus the extra 3 1/2 variations, and actually concentrate and keep track of where the heck I'm supposed to be. Yup, I'm a chicken. I'll keep my notes in case someday I get brave. ;-)

I might add when you buy the pattern from Schoolhouse Press, the directions are given for children and adult sizes, a definite plus.


----------



## ninal46

lkellison said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> 
> while the copywrite is devotedly protected on EZ's patts, there is a free download from a UK paper for a patt that is clearly based on the Baby Surprise Jacket. It has different from closing which is an offset, if i recall correctly.
> 
> Here is a lengthy article on doing this sweater. Lots of problem solving
> 
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket
> 
> also came across this similar type patt: http://megan.cc/BabyJacket/
> 
> cannot find the pattern that i saved from this UK newspaper. does anyone else remember that pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> I, too, purchased the pattern from Schoolhouse Press but have been afraid to try it. Ya wanna know why? Okay. The pattern I bought is two solid pages of figures. Today on this thread I printed out 2 pages of advice. Elsewhere I ran across a full page of advice just for Row 80 of the pattern. Now, the link above...wiki...I just printed it off. There are 6 1/2 pages of instructions plus it's followed by another 3 1/2 pages of variations one can use. I doubt I can sit down with my yarn and needles, spread all 10 pages all around me plus the extra 3 1/2 variations, and actually concentrate and keep track of where the heck I'm supposed to be. Yup, I'm a chicken. I'll keep my notes in case someday I get brave. ;-)
> 
> I might add when you buy the pattern from Schoolhouse Press, the directions are given for children and adult sizes, a definite plus.
Click to expand...

It's not that hard honest. If I can do it ANYONE can. How I do my increases and decreases is that I use circular stitch markers. I place different color for the increases and another color for the decreases. This way I know what to do when I come across the markers. I also write down the color and their meaning in a booklet for that particular BSJ - I also use three markers for each increase or decrease. I place one on each side of the center stitch that has to be kept constant ... when I come to the color marker that tells me I need to increase I M1 on each side of the marker. When I get to the marker that tells me that I must decrease (this is a little fussy because I need to slip the markers, but it works for me and I love it) I slip the marker - do my decrease and place markers back. This method has worked for me for all my ADSJ and BSJ - thought I share it ... might work for someone else, you never know. Of course if anything I have written makes sense to anyone that is.


----------



## siouxann

I bought both the baby and adult patterns from Schoolhouse Press several years ago, and like lkellison, have been afraid to start. I think that any pattern that involves 6 youtube videos and over 10 pages of instructions is beyond my capabilities. I will watch Loistec's progress and see how it works out.


----------



## beadness

lkellison said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> 
> while the copywrite is devotedly protected on EZ's patts, there is a free download from a UK paper for a patt that is clearly based on the Baby Surprise Jacket. It has different from closing which is an offset, if i recall correctly.
> 
> Here is a lengthy article on doing this sweater. Lots of problem solving
> 
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket
> 
> also came across this similar type patt: http://megan.cc/BabyJacket/
> 
> cannot find the pattern that i saved from this UK newspaper. does anyone else remember that pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> I, too, purchased the pattern from Schoolhouse Press but have been afraid to try it. Ya wanna know why? Okay. The pattern I bought is two solid pages of figures. Today on this thread I printed out 2 pages of advice. Elsewhere I ran across a full page of advice just for Row 80 of the pattern. Now, the link above...wiki...I just printed it off. There are 6 1/2 pages of instructions plus it's followed by another 3 1/2 pages of variations one can use. I doubt I can sit down with my yarn and needles, spread all 10 pages all around me plus the extra 3 1/2 variations, and actually concentrate and keep track of where the heck I'm supposed to be. Yup, I'm a chicken. I'll keep my notes in case someday I get brave. ;-)
> 
> I might add when you buy the pattern from Schoolhouse Press, the directions are given for children and adult sizes, a definite plus.
Click to expand...

lkellison, you can do this. Look on Ravelry and see how many people have made this sweater. Surely if that many people have made it, you can too.

I'm not sure what the single pattern shows, but the booklet by Schoolhouse Press that contains the BSJ and the Adult and Child versions also has a line by line description of what is happening. The first time I knit this, I followed the line by line sheet and made mistake after mistake, so much to keep track of. This second time I'm just following the first page where Elizabeth guides you through the first few rows and then asks you if you understand what is happening. You just keep doing that until you reach 90 stitches on the needles. Then there is an action change. Honestly, it's much easier than following line by line. I suggest using lifelines every few rows if you are still unsure.

The videos on youtube are excellent. With the pattern giving you the numbers you need, the video will answer all your questions and we will answer any that doesn't provide if you have any. Also, if you're stuck, there is a wiki forum on Ravelry that does a Knit a long (KAL) and stops at those specific action change spots. I found that helpful too.

Here's my challenge for you. Forget all the pages of information you have gathered. Watch the first two youtube videos and cast on for your BSJ. Follow Elizabeth's page one of the pattern and just see what happens. See if you can just get to 5 ridges (10 garter stitch rows) and then make a decision as to whether or not you can do this. I'm betting you can. I will help.


----------



## lkellison

lkellison said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> 
> while the copywrite is devotedly protected on EZ's patts, there is a free download from a UK paper for a patt that is clearly based on the Baby Surprise Jacket. It has different from closing which is an offset, if i recall correctly.
> 
> Here is a lengthy article on doing this sweater. Lots of problem solving
> 
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket
> 
> also came across this similar type patt: http://megan.cc/BabyJacket/
> 
> cannot find the pattern that i saved from this UK newspaper. does anyone else remember that pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> I, too, purchased the pattern from Schoolhouse Press but have been afraid to try it. Ya wanna know why? Okay. The pattern I bought is two solid pages of figures. Today on this thread I printed out 2 pages of advice. Elsewhere I ran across a full page of advice just for Row 80 of the pattern. Now, the link above...wiki...I just printed it off. There are 6 1/2 pages of instructions plus it's followed by another 3 1/2 pages of variations one can use. I doubt I can sit down with my yarn and needles, spread all 10 pages all around me plus the extra 3 1/2 variations, and actually concentrate and keep track of where the heck I'm supposed to be. Yup, I'm a chicken. I'll keep my notes in case someday I get brave. ;-)
> 
> I might add when you buy the pattern from Schoolhouse Press, the directions are given for children and adult sizes, a definite plus.
Click to expand...

Plus add to the above pages, in just the maybe previous 4 or 5 posts there was a link to more directions plus a link to a chart of 4 more pages....my eyes are crossing....


----------



## jeannietta

What I call a yarn scarf is a piece of contrasting color yarn that I tie around the stitch with a knot. That's it! I am attaching pictures of some of my BSJ's.


----------



## cspaen34

> It's not that hard honest. If I can do it ANYONE can. How I do my increases and decreases is that I use circular stitch markers. I place different color for the increases and another color for the decreases. This way I know what to do when I come across the markers. I also write down the color and their meaning in a booklet for that particular BSJ - I also use three markers for each increase or decrease. I place one on each side of the center stitch that has to be kept constant ... when I come to the color marker that tells me I need to increase I M1 on each side of the marker. When I get to the marker that tells me that I must decrease (this is a little fussy because I need to slip the markers, but it works for me and I love it) I slip the marker - do my decrease and place markers back. This method has worked for me for all my ADSJ and BSJ - thought I share it ... might work for someone else, you never know. Of course if anything I have written makes sense to anyone that is.


Nina 46, that is the way I was taught when I took a knitting class at my LYS for the BSJ. I also found a row counter on a web site but site was removed so was really surprised to see the same interpretation appear on the site mentioned in an earlier response to this post. That counter helped me tremendiously. I made mine with varigated yarn and gave as a gift so do not have a picture. The teacher of the class had the a formula for the strips. Using 2 colors: 
Color B, Rows 1-4; Color A, Rows 5-22
Color B, Rows 23-24; Color A, Rows 25-26
Color B, Rows 27-32; Color A, Rows 33-46
Color B, Rows 47-66; Color A, Rows 67- through remaining rows.
I need to make another one now. You all have rekindled my interest. :wink: Carlene


----------



## Dory

Thank you for doing this! I always wanted to make one but was a litte intimated with it. Now with your instructions I will definately be copying down your instructions and progress! Love the color combination! Thanks again!


----------



## ninal46

I adore the pink one ... what a lucky baby to get such a jacket


----------



## Colorado knits

I have made one BSJ (just a few months ago) and really enjoyed it and will make another one some day. I used more markers than you are using. I also counted after every row. In the long run, it was time well spent.

P.S. I did not attempt to follow EZ's original instructions. I used the row-by-row instructions.


----------



## Patchworkcat

EZ's original instructions were definitely meant for knitters with more self-confidence than I've ever been able to muster. <lol>


----------



## Colorado knits

Wow, Jeannitetta, I am impressed. Those are beautiful sweaters. I added ribbing to the sleeves after I finished it. I also had I-cord around edges.

I also made a hat, but can't find the picture of it right now.

The knitters on this forum are impressive. If only I were that talented. Something to strive for, I guess.


----------



## jeannietta

Beautiful. How did you add length to the sleeves?


----------



## kgardenseed

Those are adorable. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## flginny

ikellison, my purchased pattern for BSJ came form Schoolhouse Press. However, I have just one legal sized sheet, mimeographed front and back. 

There is only one sentence about the adult sized sweater, recommending that if you want to knit the adult sweater, you knit the baby sized first!

Did I understand you to say that your has the directions for the adult sized sweater? 

Virginia


----------



## flginny

jeanniette, thank you for the inspirational pictures! Your BSJ's are wonderful!

Thank you for explaining yarn "scarf."

Virginia


----------



## Colorado knits

jeannietta said:


> Beautiful. How did you add length to the sleeves?


After the shoulder seams were finished, I picked up stitches around the sleeve edge with DPNs and did 1x1 rib. I counted the stitches and rows so that both cuffs would match.


----------



## lkellison

Beadness,

thank you very much for your encouraging post. But I have 2 more strikes against me: I don't have a computer, I have webtv. I can't navigate Ravelry at all nor can I view videos ;-(

If I start a bsj anyway I'll be sure to be posting for help. thanks again.


----------



## lkellison

Oh your 3 bsj's are all so cute! Maybe someday....


----------



## lkellison

flginny said:


> ikellison, my purchased pattern for BSJ came form Schoolhouse Press. However, I have just one legal sized sheet, mimeographed front and back.
> 
> There is only one sentence about the adult sized sweater, recommending that if you want to knit the adult sweater, you knit the baby sized first!
> 
> Did I understand you to say that your has the directions for the adult sized sweater?
> 
> Virginia


Hi Virginia,

The pattern I received from Schoolhouse Press has a date of (copyright sign) 2009

It is printed on semi-glossy paper with colored photographs. Counting covers there are 12 pages. Front that says Pattern #5 and next are 2 pages of mostly solid ##rows; 1 page pictures during process; 1 1/2 pages variations--miters, collar, hood, pullover; 2 1/2 pages of the Adult jacket w/1 picture and 3 diagrams; 1 page w/2 pictures child's jackets with notes on what to do on pattern; 1 page with child's picture and some drawings of techniques; back cover pic of EZ and 2 of jackets.


----------



## Becca

siouxann said:


> I bought both the baby and adult patterns from Schoolhouse Press several years ago, and like lkellison, have been afraid to start. I think that any pattern that involves 6 youtube videos and over 10 pages of instructions is beyond my capabilities. I will watch Loistec's progress and see how it works out.


The BSJ is not that difficult once you understand that all you are doing is decreasing and inreasing and counting stitches. It just looks crazy because when Elizabeth wrote these instructions she was more intuitive than the rest of us. Check out the youtube videos to understand how to do things and find, on the Internet, a number chart, and you will be fine. If I can do it, anyone can. Yes, there are tricks to understanding how to do this sweater. But there are tricks to any type of knitting. Go back and read what I wrote earlier, then find a class at your local yarn shop. You'll be a happy knitter for learning how to dod this sweater.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## yona

Thanks Tamarque! I've saved both links and will get to it sometime this year. Very thoughtful of you. Yona


----------



## lkellison

On the directions for the Adult jacket, it doesn't literally take you by the hand and talk about each row. It is obvious they assume you've done the BSJ and know what's going on ;-)


----------



## beadness

Some people (including me) are more visual than others and can easily be discouraged by all the written words and charts. That's where the videos come in so handy. Often these people just want to be shown. A picture is worth a thousand words! My point was not to get bogged down by the thousands of written suggestions. Just dive in and watch the videos for clarity. Use the written words to look up specific sticking points.


----------



## beadness

For those who have the fear factor about knitting the Baby Surprise Jacket, here's a little side story that has a similar underlying theme. 

My son graduated with a degree in computer science about 14 years ago. Early in the program I asked him what his goals were and how he expected to earn a living. He said he wanted to enter the gaming industry but one needed experience to get a job first and those jobs only went to people that had experience. A Catch 22 sort of situation. I knew he had been writing a game himself and suggested he just dive in and work on it. He said he wasn't sure how to do it, I suggested he do what he already knew and that he had an entire department from which to draw help if and when he got stuck. This process led him to write a program which was subsequently published and to have professors throughout the department wanting to do independent studies with him to get in on his project. That publication led him to getting a job with one of the most elite companies out there, kind of like having Harvard or Yale on your resume. He has done remarkable work in his field (not gaming) and has garnered much recognition. I tell this story because at the time he felt stuck, like he just didn't know what to do next. I told him to let go of his fears, that working until he got stuck and then finding a solution would help him understand the process even more and make him a better programmer.

His success is the evidence. Yours will be too if you just cast on and knit until you get stuck. There's plenty of help out there for those determined enough to give it a try.


----------



## jeannietta

Good advice!


----------



## cspaen34

Beadness, what great encouragement. :thumbup: It is so true!! Thanks for the encouragement. You know, I did just that and recently completed a beautiful capelet just like the ones Courier 770 has made and was so good to share with us. Well worded advice worth remembering. Carlene


----------



## Bea 465

I also have the pattern now. The first time I tried to knit this from her book I got so thoroughly confused I stopped working on it. I think with your suggestions and working from the pattern I will give it another try. Your sweater looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Loistec

Bea 465 said:


> I also have the pattern now. The first time I tried to knit this from her book I got so thoroughly confused I stopped working on it. I think with your suggestions and working from the pattern I will give it another try. Your sweater looks great. Thanks for sharing.


*Hi Bea, I'm glad you are making the jacket. Any questions, please feel free to post. I am in the middle of mine and just love how you fold it and its a little jacket!

Also, remember the decreases are all double and so are the increases, with 1 knit stitch in-between the increases. It is described at the beginning but EZ doesn't say this in the pattern instructions, she says increase and decrease, so pay attention to your stitch count!

I like EZ's backward loop increase, I wind the loop on the left needle and then pick it up on the right needle and it stays put till I work it on the next row.

On page 3 of this topic, Becca posted a link to a chart of all the rows. I think it will be very helpful as a reference as you work the jacket and keep count of those pesky stitches!*


----------



## kgardenseed

Becca, thank you so much. You are a doll.
Kathy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is a link for a chart for BSJ.
http://civilbitch.blogspot.com/2008/01/baby-surprise-jacket-help-decrease.html

I will print this out for myself.


----------



## Bea 465

Thanks for the encourage and heads up about Becca's post. I have spent so much time on KP today that I'm not getting much knitting done.


----------



## bamster

Hi i am patiently awating the arrival of my patteren,we are thinking it is hung up in the mail somewhere as there was a postal strike here in Canada ,, just my luck.I am going to keep all this information to help me when i get the patteren good stuff thank you for sharing Bam


----------



## Donnabellah

I have the DVD, The printed brochure from Schoolhouse Press and still had trouble with this one. Maybe I got bored?? I'm grateful for the tips -especially on the info on where the stripes will end up. Want to make some adult size ones for family members. That Elizabeth Zimmermann was a real genius!


----------



## Becca

bamster said:


> Hi i am patiently awating the arrival of my patteren,we are thinking it is hung up in the mail somewhere as there was a postal strike here in Canada ,, just my luck.I am going to keep all this information to help me when i get the patteren good stuff thank you for sharing Bam


If you don't receive your pattern in a timely fashion, go to the library and check out EZ's "Knitting Workshop" book. It's there. This is where I obtained my copy. And don't forget to go to the civilbitch blogspot for the decrease chart. It's a life saver.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## bamster

Becca said:


> bamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i am patiently awating the arrival of my patteren,we are thinking it is hung up in the mail somewhere as there was a postal strike here in Canada ,, just my luck.I am going to keep all this information to help me when i get the patteren good stuff thank you for sharing Bam
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't receive your pattern in a timely fashion, go to the library and check out EZ's "Knitting Workshop" book. It's there. This is where I obtained my copy. And don't forget to go to the civilbitch blogspot for the decrease chart. It's a life saver.
> 
> Happy knitting.
> 
> Becca
Click to expand...

thank you Becca i have been thinking of doing that if i don't have it by my next days off i will Bam


----------



## lkellison

Donnabellah said:


> I have the DVD, The printed brochure from Schoolhouse Press and still had trouble with this one. Maybe I got bored?? I'm grateful for the tips -especially on the info on where the stripes will end up. Want to make some adult size ones for family members. That Elizabeth Zimmermann was a real genius!


I totally agree that E. Zimmermann was a genius, and that's probably the main problem ;-) She was so knowledgeable about knitting that her instructions made perfect sense to her but to many, many of us "hobby knitters" the directions seem lacking. For my part, I need directions spelled out row by row so there is no doubt about what should be done.


----------



## Bea 465

[/quote]I totally agree that E. Zimmermann was a genius, and that's probably the main problem ;-) She was so knowledgeable about knitting that her instructions made perfect sense to her but to many, many of us "hobby knitters" the directions seem lacking. For my part, I need directions spelled out row by row so there is no doubt about what should be done.[/quote]

Elizabeth was a phenomenal knitter/designer. I have several of her books and enjoyed reading them. The way her mind worked amazed me. But, my pedestrian brain doesn't always comprehend what she was doing. I agree with you lk, I need simplified directions. Thank goodness her daughter Meg understands that.


----------



## siouxann

Thanks Becca and Beadness, and Everyone! With you all as inspiration, I will unearth some of my stash and start that BSJ this weekend. My copy of the instructions is not nearly as complete as what was described: it is a single page printed on both sides, legal sized, and the instructions are less than clear. I shall go to the library to check out the EZ Workbook to see if that will help. You have all inspired me to give this a try!! Thanks!


----------



## Rita Kay

I am going to give this link to you all one last time. 
http://www.box.net/shared/eugvsfb3lt
I bought the abcsj from schoolhouse. This is a worksheet I found on the web that is a row counter and helps with the bjs. I have made 3 bsj's and use it each time. By the way I am almost finished with an adult jacket and the last time I phoned schoolhouse the person told me not to think of the baby jacket like the adult version because it was not the same. It is made the same way but their is differences that are not in the baby jacket. If anyone wants to contact me about the adult jacket I will try to help them with it. 
Google the bsj and their is a website that gives the chest sizes for the gauge that you knit. Hope this helps


----------



## Loistec

*Hi Rita, thank you for giving us this link, EZ was an amazing knitter and all these worksheets are such a help for finishing this unusual pattern!

I am so excited at the interest this topic has generated, thank you everyone for your helpful comments and pictures.

ADMIN has said he will be adding a TUTORIAL section to the forum, so there will be more topics like this one in the future!

Lois :thumbup: *


----------



## BellaNB

When I first saw the BSJ on KP about a month ago, I thought it was really cute, looked simple and decided I would make it when current project was finished. However, I must say that you all have now scared me. This sounds like a really complicated pattern and I am beginning to second guess my decision to take it on.

Linda


----------



## Donnabellah

I well remember my first encouter with Elizabeth Zimmemann's patterns. She used the word "pithy" to describe her instrucions! It means - right to the point without elaborations - and pithy her instructions were. I also am grateful that Meg Swanson has picked up the task and is so willing to help us all. EZ was God's gift to us that loved to knit!


----------



## Loistec

*Hi Linda, I think of this pattern as a challenge to learn more about how to construct a garment without seams! I love how it grows and shrinks and then folds into an adorable little jacket. Join us in our group endeavor to increase our knitting skills!

Lois*



BellaNB said:


> When I first saw the BSJ on KP about a month ago, I thought it was really cute, looked simple and decided I would make it when current project was finished. However, I must say that you all have now scared me. This sounds like a really complicated pattern and I am beginning to second guess my decision to take it on.
> 
> Linda


----------



## Rita Kay

IT really isn't that hard to knit the pattern bsj. The challenge is understanding EZ's instructions. That is why I gave you all the website for the row by row that was on the web. It is a row counter and keeps you with the right number of stitches per row. Don't let this discourage you it is really a very simple pattern just written in a way that EZ thought was appropriate but not the way that most of us think. She might have been a genius but even Einstein couldn't count change. Great minds don't always think alike.


----------



## ninal46

Loistec said:


> *Hi Rita, thank you for giving us this link, EZ was an amazing knitter and all these worksheets are such a help for finishing this unusual pattern!
> 
> I am so excited at the interest this topic has generated, thank you everyone for your helpful comments and pictures.
> 
> ADMIN has said he will be adding a TUTORIAL section to the forum, so there will be more topics like this one in the future!
> 
> Lois :thumbup: *


This is such good news. I love this forum - there are such brilliant knitters and so much one can learn, even at my age! I can't wait to make another jacket. Now I want to try and finish it off with an icord - I thought that finished jacket looked beautiful. Also want to make one with the ruffled finish. So many wants and oh, so little time :roll:


----------



## Becca

BellaNB said:


> When I first saw the BSJ on KP about a month ago, I thought it was really cute, looked simple and decided I would make it when current project was finished. However, I must say that you all have now scared me. This sounds like a really complicated pattern and I am beginning to second guess my decision to take it on.
> 
> Linda


It's not complicated once you figure out that all you are doing is decreasing and increasing. Read all our suggestions, check out the sites for charts and videos that have been posted and do one row at a time. Do mark the front of your work and remember to slip the first stitch of each row purlwise. That was a trick I learned when I took a class making the BSJ. Another suggestion is to use the cable cast-on. Much easier than the long tail cast-on unless you use two skeins of yarn and snip one after you have completed the 160 stitches. Once you have mastered the basic garter stitch pattern, then branch out with color, stockinette stitch, moss stitch, etc.

And when in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout and we will be here for you but not at 3:00 a.m. At that time of morning use Google.

Happy knitting.

Becca

:-D


----------



## lkellison

A separate Tute section? Fantastic. That doesn't mean we won't be asking lots of questions though, right? This forum just keeps getting better and better ;-) The way the existing sections have been set up is so helpful and makes perfect sense.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Becca said:


> And when in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout and we will be here for you but not at 3:00 a.m. At that time of morning use Google.


Speak for yourself! 
I was on KP until long after 3AM. Besides, given the span of time zones covered by the countries KP members live in, there is probably someone on here 24/7


----------



## Rayona Hobbs

OH, boy. I bought this pattern 3 years ago in a sweet shop in Manchester Vermont. I'm very aware that I cannot read patterns and that I'm a visual learner. I too, have learned so much from the wonderful collective of very talented people. I would love to make this jacket to fit a four year old girl. I also have trouble using any needles smaller than US 7 or 8 because of physical problems. Would someone be so kind to simply tell me how many stitches to cast on and what weight yarn to use to try and make this work. I think that after all these hints and suggestions, that I will be able to then follow along. I know this probably sounds like I'm as dumb as a box of rocks, but I've watched the videos and read the pattern until the words dance in front of my eyes and on both attempts that I've made so far I haven't even gotten the first 5 rows done before I've ripped it out. Thanks for taking the time to read this. I truly appreciate each and every comment that is made on here. For me it has been a blessing to have things explained in simple terms so that then I can go back to a pattern and have it make sense to me.


----------



## Becca

Rayona Hobbs said:


> OH, boy. I bought this pattern 3 years ago in a sweet shop in Manchester Vermont. I'm very aware that I cannot read patterns and that I'm a visual learner. I too, have learned so much from the wonderful collective of very talented people. I would love to make this jacket to fit a four year old girl. I also have trouble using any needles smaller than US 7 or 8 because of physical problems. Would someone be so kind to simply tell me how many stitches to cast on and what weight yarn to use to try and make this work. I think that after all these hints and suggestions, that I will be able to then follow along. I know this probably sounds like I'm as dumb as a box of rocks, but I've watched the videos and read the pattern until the words dance in front of my eyes and on both attempts that I've made so far I haven't even gotten the first 5 rows done before I've ripped it out. Thanks for taking the time to read this. I truly appreciate each and every comment that is made on here. For me it has been a blessing to have things explained in simple terms so that then I can go back to a pattern and have it make sense to me.


This pattern expands to fit what you are using. You don't need to change the number of stitches to cast on, only the needle size and the yarn itself. For an adult this is probably different. Many yarns have numbers to indicate yarn size. #1=superfine(lace); #2=fine(sock); #3=light(dk); #4=medium(worsted); #5=bulky; #6=super bulky. #4 worsted weight works with needle sizes 7-9 with 16-20 stitches to 4".

The gals on this forum who actually have all 3 patterns can guide you better than I and your local knit shop can help with the selection of yarn to get you to the size you want.

I am presently making two of these sweaters at once on 2.5mm needles(#1) circulars with sock yarn for American Girl dolls. I have only changed the needle size and the type of yarn I am using to make the sweaters smaller. They must be done by December; I am on row 40.

I hope this has helped. Enjoy knitting the sweater and patterns can be added easily instead of adding stripes. If you want to learn more, send me a private message and I will knit you through the procedure.

Becca

:-D


----------



## Loistec

*Arrgh! I have hit a glitch in my BSJ project. I am making the 10 ridge flap on the bottom half of the jacket and my stripe placement has created a problem for me. I do not want the little bump of the wrong color at the corner, so I have to do some thinking about this before I rip it out.

BSJ KnitWiki has a section on this very issue:*

http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket#Avoiding_picking_up_stitches_on_the_wrong_side_of_the_row


----------



## kay susan

I purchased the packet of three patterns last evening for the BSJ from Schoolhouse Press. Thank you for offering the tutorial. I look forward to joining and participating.

Since purchasing Knitting without Tears, I have become more expressive in doing my own thing as I read the pattern and combine the techniques I want to use. This approach has made knitting more fun and I learn so much by attempting one of EZ's techniques.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs

Thank you so much Becca. Last night after reading what you had posted I picked up #8 needles and cast on 160 stitches and started (again) to knit. I must say that after reading all the comments I felt much more confident and I'm content to just knit, follow along as best I can and then ask questions when I get really muddled. I'm still really not "getting it" as to where this will end up size wise. I have the "biggie" pattern that has the baby, child and adult patterns and I think they sound much different from each other - but then again, who I'm I to even think that as EVERY pattern looks to me as though written in ancient languages. I do a lot of charity knitting and I can always find someone who will fit into my creation. Anyway - thanks again and I'll keep you posted. Who know, I might even try to figure out how to upload pictures!!!!


----------



## Donnabellah

Something I remembered after seeing the SBJ DVD was - Meg Swanson stated that you need to indicate which side will be the right side by placing a pin or whatever to remind yourself. Other wise your stripe pattern may not match. She pointed out that the contrasting color would show as a little bump on one side (the wrong side) for the rows of stripes.


----------



## Jacklyn

I also bought the pattern but fearful of starting. Your talking points and pictures are very helpful, soooo maybe I'll stop being as I find the perfect yarn.


----------



## Becca

Rayona Hobbs said:


> Thank you so much Becca. Last night after reading what you had posted I picked up #8 needles and cast on 160 stitches and started (again) to knit. I must say that after reading all the comments I felt much more confident and I'm content to just knit, follow along as best I can and then ask questions when I get really muddled. I'm still really not "getting it" as to where this will end up size wise. I have the "biggie" pattern that has the baby, child and adult patterns and I think they sound much different from each other - but then again, who I'm I to even think that as EVERY pattern looks to me as though written in ancient languages. I do a lot of charity knitting and I can always find someone who will fit into my creation. Anyway - thanks again and I'll keep you posted. Who know, I might even try to figure out how to upload pictures!!!!


Rayona, don't forget to download one or both of the number charts that has been mentioned as this will help you count the stitches on each row and do mark the front of the sweater to know on which side you will be decreasing and increasing. And watch the You Tube videos about the BSJ. Everything is very helpful.

We'll be here for you so keep on knitting.

Becca


----------



## K. Bauer

I bought the same pattern booklet from SchoolHouse Press and also bought EZ Knitting Workshop from Knit Picks when it was on sale. I have the BSJ on needles am not having any trouble following the row by row instructions, (am using row and stitch markers also) but am having trouble making up my mind what yarn and needles to use so have started over for the 4th time. I am going to use this as a present for the Great Grandaughter, but what I really want to do is make the adult size for me. Has anyone made a childs or adult size. The instructions recommend making the baby size first.



lkellison said:


> flginny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ikellison, my purchased pattern for BSJ came form Schoolhouse Press. However, I have just one legal sized sheet, mimeographed front and back.
> 
> There is only one sentence about the adult sized sweater, recommending that if you want to knit the adult sweater, you knit the baby sized first!
> 
> Did I understand you to say that your has the directions for the adult sized sweater?
> 
> Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Virginia,
> 
> The pattern I received from Schoolhouse Press has a date of (copyright sign) 2009
> 
> It is printed on semi-glossy paper with colored photographs. Counting covers there are 12 pages. Front that says Pattern #5 and next are 2 pages of mostly solid ##rows; 1 page pictures during process; 1 1/2 pages variations--miters, collar, hood, pullover; 2 1/2 pages of the Adult jacket w/1 picture and 3 diagrams; 1 page w/2 pictures child's jackets with notes on what to do on pattern; 1 page with child's picture and some drawings of techniques; back cover pic of EZ and 2 of jackets.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessica-Jean

It's easier to understand the strange construction of the sweater if you've already done the baby size. Once you've done one, you'll have no problem doing bigger ones.


----------



## Lacey

I didn't have a written pattern. I have made 2 of these jackets using nothing but the chart Rita talked about on civilbitch site. The second one I made black with yellow stripes to look like a fireman jacket. Also made little black and yellow fireman booties to match.
Made for baby of Brother-in-law who is a paramedic. They were so cute. I love this chart it is easy to follow 1 row at a time. I used pieces of yarn about 7" long to mark my increase and decreases by wrapping the yarn around the stitch like a scarf around your neck and let it hang down on the right side, and just move it up every row. It let me know when to inc. or dec. and also the right side. Made it so easy to just knit without having to count that much. Hope this helps some one else. They are so easy and fun to do.I had a lot of fun showing mine to people before it was folded and stitched up, and ask if they could tell what it was. Lacey


----------



## Loistec

*I ended up ripping out my stitches back to row #79 and did not change color or add stripes until row #82. I just could not abide that little blip of the wrong color on the front of the jacket.

This will happen if you change colors at this point, because you pick up stitches after making the flap from both row #80 and row #81.

All other color changes happen on the right side of the jacket.

The flap is inserted for diaper ease.

Here is a YouTube video showing how to pick up and knit these stitches:*


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit

Loistec said:


> *I ended up ripping out my stitches back to row #79 and did not change color or add stripes until row #82. I just could not abide that little blip of the wrong color on the front of the jacket.
> 
> This will happen if you change colors at this point, because you pick up stitches after making the flap from both row #80 and row #81.
> 
> All other color changes happen on the right side of the jacket.
> Awww, I what a sweet lovely assistant you have. =)
> The flap is inserted for diaper ease.
> 
> Here is a YouTube video showing how to pick up and knit these stitches:*


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Lacey said:


> I had a lot of fun showing mine to people before it was folded and stitched up, and ask if they could tell what it was. Lacey


This is what I do, too! The first one I made is sewn up, but the second never will be. I bring them to knitting meetings from time to time to show to the newer knitters. Rarely can a new knitter figure out what that lump of garter stitch is ... until I hand over the finished one. Great fun! :-D


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit

Anna Nother nitwit said:


> Loistec said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I ended up ripping out my stitches back to row #79 and did not change color or add stripes until row #82. I just could not abide that little blip of the wrong color on the front of the jacket.
> 
> This will happen if you change colors at this point, because you pick up stitches after making the flap from both row #80 and row #81.
> 
> All other color changes happen on the right side of the jacket.
> Awww, I what a sweet lovely assistant you have. =)
> The flap is inserted for diaper ease.
> 
> Here is a YouTube video showing how to pick up and knit these stitches:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet and lovely assistant you have!
Click to expand...


----------



## Colorado knits

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lacey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a lot of fun showing mine to people before it was folded and stitched up, and ask if they could tell what it was. Lacey
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I do, too! The first one I made is sewn up, but the second never will be. I bring them to knitting meetings from time to time to show to the newer knitters. Rarely can a new knitter figure out what that lump of garter stitch is ... until I hand over the finished one. Great fun! :-D
Click to expand...

I've made only one but it still does not resemble a baby sweater until folded. Yarn Harlot says it looks like a mantaray. For those of you who have not read Yarn Harlot's (aka Stephanie Pearl-McPhee) books or blog, I recommend her. She is a fabulous person, a fabulous knitter, and really funny, and from Toronto. Her blog is: http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/


----------



## 5mmdpns

I have come across a Baby Surprise Jacket that has been adapted for a knitting machine. It is a free download from off Ravelry for anyone who is interested.
http://www.junebugsplace.com/surprise.htm

I am still waiting for my EZ book to arrive with the pattern in it! I am reading what I can about the bsj in the mean time!!


----------



## Loistec

*Here is a very pretty version of the Adult Surprise Jacket!*

http://janknits.blogspot.com/2006/11/adult-surprise-jacket.html


----------



## 5mmdpns

Loistec said:


> *Here is a very pretty version of the Adult Surprise Jacket!*
> 
> http://janknits.blogspot.com/2006/11/adult-surprise-jacket.html


love the colors!! but then I love the pinks and purples!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lacey

Has any one tried this BSJ stockinette version on this site? I used his shirt collar idea on my garter stitch version. He got permission from Meg Swanson (EZs) daughter to do his stockinette version and put his pattern on his blog. I haven't done this version yet but I'm thinking about trying it. Lacey

http://knit-n-panda.blogspot.com/2007/08/elizabeth-zimmermanns-baby-surprise.html


----------



## Loistec

*Wow, I know this will get a lot of attention on this site, not everyone is a fan of garter stitch. Thank you for finding this! Lois*



Lacey said:


> Has any one tried this BSJ stockinette version on this site? I used his shirt collar idea on my garter stitch version. He got permission from Meg Swanson (EZs) daughter to do his stockinette version and put his pattern on his blog. I haven't done this version yet but I'm thinking about trying it. Lacey
> 
> http://knit-n-panda.blogspot.com/2007/08/elizabeth-zimmermanns-baby-surprise.html


----------



## Loistec

*Here is the jacket almost finished. I am surprised at how tiny is is, it seemed bigger when I was making it up!

The final row of instructions says to bind off in purl, loosely. I did not like how the stitches looked on the outside of the jacket so I added one more row so the bind-off stitches would be on the inside, keeping the garter stitch pattern.

I tried an attached I-cord edging but the knit stitches pulled too much and there were holes below the edging, so I just added a single-crochet edging.

Now I'm off to the store to find buttons!

Now that I am finished with this pattern I feel confident to make many more and even an adult size!

With all the tips, charts, and links provided by members I think this is one pattern everyone should try. The only thing I would suggest is do not change colors at row #80 or #81 where the flap is made and attached. That was the only problem I had and ended up ripping out the entire flap of 20 rows, 1800 stitches!

The buttonholes are made on each side so if you know the sex of the baby beforehand you can skip them on one side or another. Otherwise, you sew them up when you add buttons.

This was a fun project, thank you all for your input.

Lois*


----------



## Patchworkcat

Your BSJ looks great! I'm always surprised at how tiny newborn babies actually are. My daughter sure felt a lot bigger when she was working her way to being born 40 years ago. We didn't have insurance so I refused any unnecessary meds. She was born dry breech after 36 hours of labor. I don't think I could handle that now. Sorry to get sidetracked there. I'm sure your BSJ will fit some adorable baby just fine.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs

This looks really lovely and you are WAYYYYYY ahead of me. I'm only on the 3 ninety stitch rows today. Did yours turn out to be a newborn size or toddler or?? I can't tell from the pictures as to scale. Also, will you please tell me what weight yarns you used and what size needles. I'm knitting away and just counting stitches but I don't have a grasp yet of what to expect size wise for the finished sweater.
Thank you for all the posting and hints. They have been helpful and encouraging.


----------



## Loistec

Hi Rayona, I used size 5 circulars, 24". The yarn is worsted weight, 4. The finished measurements are 11" from the shoulder to the hem, 10" across the chest, 11" across the bottom, and 18" across the sleeves. Its a pretty firm fabric, I may use a lighter weight yarn next time for a more flexible fabric, or larger needles with the same yarn. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, should be easier the second time around! Lois


----------



## Loistec

If anyone is interested, I placed my stripes this way.

It may be helpful to look at the jacket and figure out where you want your stripes in relation to where I placed mine.


Row 16 yellow
Row 17 yellow

Row 20 yellow
Row 21 yellow

Row 24 white
Row 25 white

Row 54 yellow
Row 55 yellow

Row 58 yellow
Row 59 yellow

Row 62 yellow
Row 63 yellow

Row 66 white
Row 67 white
Row 68 white
Row 69 white

Row 72 yellow
Row 73 yellow

Row 76 yellow
Row 77 yellow

Row 82 white
Row 83 white
Row 84 white
Row 85 white

Row 92 yellow
Row 93 yellow

Row 96 yellow
Row 97 yellow
Row 98 yellow (I added an extra row)


----------



## OMgirl

I'm so very glad you started this BSJ tutorial!!!
I've had the pattern for awhile and have been quite intimidated by it! With all the helpful notes, photos, and links to videos and such, I decided it was finally time to tackle this BSJ, so I cast on this morning (using leftover wool yarns from the Christmas Stockings I finished recently) and will give it a try! Thanks again soooooo much!
Kindest Regards,
OM girl/Becky


----------



## Loistec

OMG those stockings are beautiful! I don't think you will have any problem with the BSJ. Keep your markers in place and make the decreases carefully, (I dropped stitches). It will start to take a shape that is unusual, but just keep going! Can't wait to see your progress!
Lois


----------



## beadness

Finally finished my BSJ. I didn't have any buttons for it so I made some out of polymer clay last night and sewed them on this morning. I followed the youtube video and made the button holes in the attached icord. I started down the front, went around the bottom of the back, came back up the front and went up and around the neckline, then I grafted the two ends together where they met at the top of the buttonhole side. Thank goodness for youtube videos, that helped a lot. I also put buttonholes on the opposite site and that made it easy to know where to place the buttons. I put clear buttons on the inside of the sweater behind the decorative ones. These buttons can be machine washed and dried. I gave it a bath by hand although this wool can be washed in the machine on cold and I dried it in the dryer on cool. It's so soft, just waiting for cooler weather.


----------



## Patchworkcat

Beadness, it beautiful and aren't you clever in knowing how to make your own buttons! Some baby is going to be snuggly warm surrounded by all that love.


----------



## Loistec

Beadness, that is Gorgeous! I love the colors you used, just a terrific job! 

I like the "wrong side" pattern of the garter stitch also, the buttons on both sides should make it reversible! 

Lois


----------



## Rayona Hobbs

Oh, my goodness! This is BEAUTIFUL! I'm finally to the flap part and getting excited to see how it turns out. I also thought I'd try the I-cord button holes. Then I'll have to try and figure out how to get the pictures on here.
Thank you so much for showing us your work. Lois really got everyone excited about this project.


----------



## lkellison

Oh, it looks wonderful!! Good for you!


----------



## rjazz

I'm working on my first one now, thanks to all for the inspiration! I'm using a speckled yarn for this one. My next one will have stripes like Beadness. I might also try the icord technique


----------



## beadness

Loistec said:


> Beadness, that is Gorgeous! I love the colors you used, just a terrific job!
> 
> I like the "wrong side" pattern of the garter stitch also, the buttons on both sides should make it reversible!
> 
> Lois


Thank you. I just bought pretty yarn. It has different shades of green, olive, and teal. I didn't do any striping, it all happened with the yarn. This was Liberty Wool and I don't know if I'd use it again. It seemed a little "splitty" to me. I've only recently come back to knitting after a multi-year hiatus. I don't really have much of a stash, I just buy what I need to make what I want to make. I bought this because I like the colors and the fact that it was washable and dryable even though it's wool. I spoiled myself with yarns like Debbie Bliss Cashmerino and Sublime Cashmere, Silk and Merino.


----------



## beadness

Patchworkcat said:


> Beadness, it beautiful and aren't you clever in knowing how to make your own buttons! Some baby is going to be snuggly warm surrounded by all that love.


Thanks, I guess that comes from earning my living with Polymer Clay for over 25 years. I just love the stuff!


----------



## Loistec

[Thanks, I guess that comes from earning my living with Polymer Clay for over 25 years. I just love the stuff! Beadness]

I have also made beads from Polymer Clay. In fact, I still have the unopened packages in a box with all my rollers, sheets of gold leaf, cutting blades, pasta machine, etc. That was so much fun, 10 years ago, its still good though, doesn't dry out!

Looks like I may need to dig it out and make some buttons!
Lois :-D


----------



## kay susan

I frogged a sweater I had knit for myself and am using the Caron soft acrylic for my first BSJ. The pattern booklet arrived today from Meg Swansen and I really am glad that I ordered the three patterns. Her illustrations are clear.

Well, I've made ten pairs of socks using size 1 dpns since January, so knitting a larger item on circular needle is quite the change. On the handmade socks, my stockinette stitch is beautifully consistent. 

With this garter stitch, my knitting isn't as uniform :-( Will some of this adjust after I launder the finished sweater? I am not used to doing the garter stitch for an entire garment. Yes, I tend to be a perfectionist....

This site has been most helpful and I have collected lots on information on the jacket. It has been an interesting week and I am up to row 67 now. Perhaps the stitches are more noticeable since the yarns are solid colors????


----------



## Patchworkcat

Most knitted items look better after a wash and wet blocking.


----------



## kay susan

Patchworkcat said:


> Most knitted items look better after a wash and wet blocking.


Thanks for holding my hand


----------



## Loistec

Hi KaySusan,
If you are doing the BSJ in a solid color the decreases and increases will be more noticeable, but not necessarily in a bad way.
On page one of this topic you can see where Ninal46 posted a picture of her beautiful Red Adult Surprise Jacket. The increase and decrease stitches are evident but shaping is necessary in any knit garment, in my opinion.
Glad you were inspired to make the BSJ, please post a picture on this thread for us to see and admire! 
Lois


----------



## granjoy

Loistec said:


> Hi KaySusan,
> If you are doing the BSJ in a solid color the decreases and increases will be more noticeable, but not necessarily in a bad way.
> On page one of this topic you can see where Ninal46 posted a picture of her beautiful Red Adult Surprise Jacket. The increase and decrease stitches are evident but shaping is necessary in any knit garment, in my opinion.
> Glad you were inspired to make the BSJ, please post a picture on this thread for us to see and admire!
> Lois


I hadn't even heard of a BSJ until finding KP!  however, I have read and bookmarked every bit of info I could find in the last few weeks....checked our local library, only have ONE copy of Opinionated Knitter, (and no other books of EZ's) and I have it on hold for when it gets returned! Haha, sick of waiting (only a week) but too impatient me, so I've just watched the youtube tute, and printed out the row chart from civilbitch....made a start and I'm onto the increases on row 11! All looking good so far. Watch this space....or rather the pictures part of KP, I'll post a pic when I'm done! I'm on a roll!! Thanks everyone for your awesome inspiring pix and all your tips, hints and links XX :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rjazz

how do you add the icord to the finished sweater? Can anyone post a tutorial? THANKS


----------



## beadness

rjazz said:


> how do you add the icord to the finished sweater? Can anyone post a tutorial? THANKS


There's a great video out on adding the icord bind off to the baby surprise jacket. It's the 5th you tube video in the baby surprise jacket series. Here's the link:


----------



## rjazz

which is the right side? the odd rows, or the even? I need to know before I bind off! I thought the increase/decrease rows were the right side, but now I'm not sure...HELP!


----------



## rjazz

thanks!


----------



## OMgirl

rjazz said:


> which is the right side? the odd rows, or the even? I need to know before I bind off! I thought the increase/decrease rows were the right side, but now I'm not sure...HELP!


Did you put stripes into your BSJ?
If so you can tell by looking at the stripes...
the stripes will look like dotted lines on the WS
and solid on the RS. (See attached photo).

If you did NOT include stripes, I'm not real sure how to tell which side is the RS or WS when using Garter Stitch... except to maybe look at the CO row...??? I'm looking forward to seeing answers from others about this!!!

Kindest Regards,
OM girl/Becky


----------



## beadness

Row 1 was the first action row so I put a pin on that side in case my yarn scarf markers ever flipped around to the other side. All the action was done on that side. My even side was the outside of the sweater. I worked the icord from the action side because it looks so beautiful on the opposite side. When you are only using one yarn, and a variegated one at that, it's hard to tell the difference some time. It is pretty clear when you are changing colors.


----------



## rjazz

thanks...I guess the even side is the right side! I like thinking of the odd rows as the "action" rows


----------



## OMgirl

beadness said:


> Row 1 was the first action row so I put a pin on that side in case my yarn scarf markers ever flipped around to the other side. All the action was done on that side. My even side was the outside of the sweater. I worked the icord from the action side because it looks so beautiful on the opposite side. When you are only using one yarn, and a variegated one at that, it's hard to tell the difference some time. It is pretty clear when you are changing colors.


Thank you so much, beadness!
Like *rjazz*, I also love how you describe the odd rows side as the 'action side'...
and then the other side is the outside/RS.

I decided to place my stripes using the pattern given by Loistec earlier in this thread... and now am wishing that I had done my stripes opposite Loistec's (she begins them on the knit only row, then completes them on the decrease row) ... because *the M1's on the cuff show so much on my RS and almost not at all on the WS...* oh well... I'll write notes for next time! :*)


----------



## beadness

OMgirl said:


> beadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Row 1 was the first action row so I put a pin on that side in case my yarn scarf markers ever flipped around to the other side. All the action was done on that side. My even side was the outside of the sweater. I worked the icord from the action side because it looks so beautiful on the opposite side. When you are only using one yarn, and a variegated one at that, it's hard to tell the difference some time. It is pretty clear when you are changing colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, beadness!
> Like *rjazz*, I also love how you describe the odd rows side as the 'action side'...
> and then the other side is the outside/RS.
> 
> I decided to place my stripes using the pattern given by Loistec earlier in this thread... and now am wishing that I had done my stripes opposite Loistec's (she begins them on the knit only row, then completes them on the decrease row) ... because *the M1's on the cuff show so much on my RS and almost not at all on the WS...* oh well... I'll write notes for next time! :*)
Click to expand...

You're welcome. If it helps at all, I've put very detailed notes for this latest Baby Surprise Jacket on my Ravelry page for Beadness. They are under Baby Surprise Jacket 2. You have to join Ravelry to get into the site but there's no cost to join.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/beadness/baby-surprise-jacket-2


----------



## Becca

rjazz said:


> which is the right side? the odd rows, or the even? I need to know before I bind off! I thought the increase/decrease rows were the right side, but now I'm not sure...HELP!


I always use to odd number side as the right side of my work. Beginning with #1 as the right side. I also mark which is the right side of my work with a marker.

Check the videos on youtube about BSJs. They will guide you how to mark the right side of your work so you know when to make your M1s and other increases.

Hope this helps.

Becca


----------



## rjazz

so, some of you use the even side as the RS, and some of you use the odd side as the RS...I guess it's a matter of personal preference if there are no stripes involved


----------



## OMgirl

OMgirl said:


> beadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Row 1 was the first action row so I put a pin on that side in case my yarn scarf markers ever flipped around to the other side. All the action was done on that side. My even side was the outside of the sweater. I worked the icord from the action side because it looks so beautiful on the opposite side. When you are only using one yarn, and a variegated one at that, it's hard to tell the difference some time. It is pretty clear when you are changing colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, beadness!
> Like *rjazz*, I also love how you describe the odd rows side as the 'action side'...
> and then the other side is the outside/RS.
> 
> I decided to place my stripes using the pattern given by Loistec earlier in this thread... and now am wishing that I had done my stripes opposite Loistec's (she begins them on the knit only row, then completes them on the decrease row) ... because *the M1's on the cuff show so much on my RS and almost not at all on the WS...* oh well... I'll write notes for next time! :*)
Click to expand...

Here are pix so you can see what I'm talking about...
starting the stripes/color change on the knit only rows like Loistec did...
and continuing them on the decrease rows...
made the decrease/action side (odd rows) the WS
(where the cuff increases hardly show at all...)
and the knit only side (even rows) the RS...
where you can really notice the cuff increase 'bumps.'

Next time I plan to switch it up and make the odd rows the RS.
The fabric also wants to 'fold a certain way at the dec. row so it will be interesting how that works when I finally put the sweater together!


----------



## OMgirl

beadness said:


> OMgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Row 1 was the first action row so I put a pin on that side in case my yarn scarf markers ever flipped around to the other side. All the action was done on that side. My even side was the outside of the sweater. I worked the icord from the action side because it looks so beautiful on the opposite side. When you are only using one yarn, and a variegated one at that, it's hard to tell the difference some time. It is pretty clear when you are changing colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, beadness!
> Like *rjazz*, I also love how you describe the odd rows side as the 'action side'...
> and then the other side is the outside/RS.
> 
> I decided to place my stripes using the pattern given by Loistec earlier in this thread... and now am wishing that I had done my stripes opposite Loistec's (she begins them on the knit only row, then completes them on the decrease row) ... because *the M1's on the cuff show so much on my RS and almost not at all on the WS...* oh well... I'll write notes for next time! :*)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome. If it helps at all, I've put very detailed notes for this latest Baby Surprise Jacket on my Ravelry page for Beadness. They are under Baby Surprise Jacket 2. You have to join Ravelry to get into the site but there's no cost to join.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/beadness/baby-surprise-jacket-2
Click to expand...

Thanks again, *beadness*!!!
I'm already a member at Ravelry, so will go check out your notes right now!


----------



## 5mmdpns

I just downloaded the Preemie Surprise BSJ from off Ravelry. How is everyone doing the increases and how is everyone doing the decreases?? Just wanting to confirm how these are being done to look the nicest. I know what the pattern says to do but I was wondering if these ways produced the best looking increase/decrease stitches?? I really dont want to experiment with frogging out stitches to find the most suitable ones.
I am thinking of first making the smallest preemie one for my niece's Baby Alive doll. My Mom is knitting my niece a blue hat with snowman ear flaps for her. I want to make a matching outfit for her doll and her Barbie Doll. I dont think her Baby Alive will mind if my first BSJ has any mistakes in it. I could also crochet a snowman and stitch it to the front of the BSJ. 

Beadness I checked out your notes on Ravelry and bookmarked your site. Sigh, you explain so well even I can understand. I am really nervous about starting this BSJ and I am not sure why. :?


----------



## beadness

Beadness I checked out your notes on Ravelry and bookmarked your site. Sigh, you explain so well even I can understand. I am really nervous about starting this BSJ and I am not sure why. :?[/quote]

Thank you. I understand the nervousness. You might want to go back and read what I wrote on page 3 of this thread. I, too, was nervous and kept on researching before delving in. Part of my personality, I want to do things really well and try to gather all the info and absorb it first. The truth is, you learn more from your mistakes than you do from your victories. Go ahead, dig in, you are going to make mistakes, that's what frogging is for. Every mistake is an opportunity to learn how to do this better. So many people make more than one because they realize how much they can change and fine tune what they've learned. Enjoy the process. Take the time you are stressing about this and just knit. That extra 'stress' time will probably be used to redo a section, just think of it as a Baby Surprise Jacket class. Oh, and put life lines in all the time. Have some extra threads in your bag that you can pull out and have ready. It saved me so much reknitting this time!


----------



## granjoy

Hi everyone! My first bsj is going well...started it yesterday and onto row 65 it's a bit addictive, rather like KP, LOL!! I can see this will be the first of many....and hey, has anyone tried the bsj snowsuit extension on Ravelry? Theres some really clever people out there for sure!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks Beadness. Sounds like you and I have the same kind of outlook towards knitting --- you want it right and perfect the first time!! (For myself, it is because if it turns out right and I dont care to make it again, I dont have to. But if it has mistakes in it, I need to do it again! haha)

Sigh, I made a pie once. The crust turned out perfect, the wild blueberry filling was great! I was successful and could cross off pie-making as something I had to do. I had done it once and would be satisfied never to do it again!! And I havent, but ....

I shall go read your post on page 3. For anyone else who doesnt have the BSJ pattern, I will post the download site. It is a small version of the BSJ. I will knit this one up while I wait for the Knitter's Workshop book to get here. :thumbup:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket-preemie-sized


----------



## beadness

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Beadness. Sounds like you and I have the same kind of outlook towards knitting --- you want it right and perfect the first time!! (For myself, it is because if it turns out right and I dont care to make it again, I dont have to. But if it has mistakes in it, I need to do it again! haha)
> 
> Sigh, I made a pie once. The crust turned out perfect, the wild blueberry filling was great! I was successful and could cross off pie-making as something I had to do. I had done it once and would be satisfied never to do it again!! And I havent, but ....
> 
> I hear you  Feel that way about plumbing. Trying to save money about 25 years ago I changed my own leaky u-trap under my stationary sink. After numerous trips to the store to buy a wrench, another wrench, another u trap, another bottle of rust-off, each 'another' was a separate trip, it took 3 days and cost me way more than the $100 the plumber would have charged. Proved I could do it--now I call the plumber right away!
> 
> Sometimes we get in our own way when we tend to be perfectionists. Age and wisdom is teaching me to let go. I can still end up with a product that comes up to my standards. I don't have to have all the info before I start, just all the tools.


----------



## Loistec

Hi, looks like I got in late on this question of changing colors and what is the right and wrong side of the jacket.
I made all my color changes on the right side of the jacket, knitting across.

I made all my decreases and increases on the wrong side of the jacket.

If you are knitting in a solid color and not adding stripes, you still want to mark the right side of the jacket to keep track of your rows for increases and decreases. 

For me, the stripes made it easy to know where I was in the pattern. I used colored pencils and marked the row chart accordingly.

As for wrong side and right side, EZ says her BSJ is reversible, if you sew the the shoulder seams carefully it can be worn on either side. 

I looked on Ravelry and there are so many beautiful BSJ versions, many in self-striping yarn like Beadness' version, all beautiful.

I want to make a child size now, then an adult version, maybe with pockets!


----------



## K. Bauer

I started my BSJ and have gotten to the flap. It is going to take me awhile since I don't have much time for knitting until after "90th BD/Family reunion" on the 27th. I agree it is addictive. I am changing colors (cream & blue) on even side and intend for the odd side to be the wrong side. Finally got far enough to fold it. It is amazing. Can't wait to finish it as I really want to do the adult size - have the yarn all ready.


----------



## granjoy

K. Bauer said:


> I started my BSJ and have gotten to the flap. It is going to take me awhile since I don't have much time for knitting until after "90th BD/Family reunion" on the 27th. I agree it is addictive. I am changing colors (cream & blue) on even side and intend for the odd side to be the wrong side. Finally got far enough to fold it. It is amazing. Can't wait to finish it as I really want to do the adult size - have the yarn all ready.


Just finished my first ever BSJ this morning! (it's 9.30am Wednesday here in New Zealand...) did it in solid colour as a 'test run', didn't have the pattern (still waiting for EZ's book to come back to our local library) but used a row chart off the net and watched a you tube for help. Just need to sew the seam and its DONE!! YAY!! will post a pic later...good luck with the rest of yours, I agree, it is AMAZING!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Family reunions are great!! Just had my two brothers and their families here. Breathe twice. And now my sister and her hubby and rescue dog will be coming out for several days. I will be making sure of the BSJ stitches and sorting it out "in my head" and then I will be casting on my 95 stitches for the preemie. I have the yarns and just need to check that one of my circulars is right. 

Say in the meantime, the bears have come in from the forest and are rummaging through town. Not safe outside in the evenings. Most are taking down the birdfeeders in town. Garbage boxes are being broken. I have the big crabapple tree out in my front yard. It is so fully loaded with apples that the branches are bending to the point of almost breaking. The tree branches are out 10ft or more from the main trunk. Does anyone know when and how far back these branches can be trimmed?? This is my first crabapple tree that I have had that has so much spread to it and the apples are huge once ripe! :shock:


----------



## OMgirl

OMgirl said:


> I'm so very glad you started this BSJ tutorial!!!
> I've had the pattern for awhile and have been quite intimidated by it! With all the helpful notes, photos, and links to videos and such, I decided it was finally time to tackle this BSJ, so I cast on this morning (using leftover wool yarns from the Christmas Stockings I finished recently) and will give it a try! Thanks again soooooo much!
> Kindest Regards,
> OM girl/Becky


Just wanted to show you an update on my BSJ progress...(See page 8 of this BSJ thread).

I followed the pattern EXACTLY so far... and my neck hole looks sooooooooooo much smaller than yours does! (See attached photos) Did you do the neck differently than the pattern suggested? I've read where others have made comments about the neck opening being too small... so just wondering?!?!? I still have a few rows to go, so am hoping that will make a difference. Thanks again for starting this BSJ thread! It inspired me to try this pattern for the first time!!! Any you are right... it is pretty simple to make!!! ...and I'm looking forward to making a BSJ #2 using an I-cord bindoff! :thumbup:


----------



## Loistec

Hi Omgirl
I am looking at your jacket and it is so cute! I love all the colors you used. 

The pattern calls for casting off on rows 72 and 73 for the neckline decrease. Is your row count correct?

I am measuring my BSJ right now.

I used size 5 circulars and Vanna's Choice yarn, worsted weight.
I cast on 160 stitches and slipped the first stitch of every row. I tend to knit loosely, EZ said in her book that a relaxed knitter is a happy knitter.

The jacket measures 18 5/8" from sleeve edge to sleeve edge and 6 5/8" from the right sleeve edge to the row where I cast off for the neck edge, row 73.

From the top of the shoulder to the bottom edge it measures 11 1/2" and 10 1/4 across the chest.

After adding the sc edging the neck measures 4 1/2" across.

I'm sure everyone is going to have a somewhat different result with all the variables, yarn, needle size, tension, etc.

Let me know about your row count, I think that may be the problem.

Lois


----------



## OMgirl

Loistec said:


> Hi Omgirl
> I am looking at your jacket and it is so cute! I love all the colors you used.
> 
> The pattern calls for casting off on rows 72 and 73 for the neckline decrease. Is your row count correct?
> 
> I am measuring my BSJ right now.
> 
> I used size 5 circulars and Vanna's Choice yarn, worsted weight.
> I cast on 160 stitches and slipped the first stitch of every row. I tend to knit loosely, EZ said in her book that a relaxed knitter is a happy knitter.
> 
> The jacket measures 18 5/8" from sleeve edge to sleeve edge and 6 5/8" from the right sleeve edge to the row where I cast off for the neck edge, row 73.
> 
> From the top of the shoulder to the bottom edge it measures 11 1/2" and 10 1/4 across the chest.
> 
> After adding the sc edging the neck measures 4 1/2" across.
> 
> I'm sure everyone is going to have a somewhat different result with all the variables, yarn, needle size, tension, etc.
> 
> Let me know about your row count, I think that may be the problem.
> 
> Lois


Hi Lois,
thanks for your reply! No, my row count is correct/exact. I decided to put the stripes in using your recommendations earlier (on page 8 of this thread), so if you compare your stripes and my stripes, you can see that I still have a few rows to go... so am hoping the neck will be bigger when I finish! I changed the last couple rows of stripes from what you did, and am currently attempting an I-cord bind-off...a first for me! I'm trying to figure out how I can run it around the neck opening as well. Guessing I will have to pick up some sts and then graft it to the beginning of the I-cord. Wish me luck!
And, I know I've said it before, but thanks sooooooooooooooo much for starting this thread about the BSJ!
Kindest Regards,
OM girl/Becky


----------



## rjazz

my neck opening is small, too...I guess it depends on the type of yarn used


----------



## OMgirl

rjazz said:


> my neck opening is small, too...I guess it depends on the type of yarn used


I wonder if it makes a difference (in the neck opening size) in how you sew up the shoulder seams too... I'm just sayin'...

the neck opening might be *smaller* if you sew the shoulder seams like they suggest on the video... one ridge on front / one st on back...

the neck opening might be *larger* if you scrunch the front piece together and stretch the back piece a little as you seam them together...


----------



## K. Bauer

I also want to thank you for all the info on the BSJ. I am still plugging along but it will be awhile before I am close to finishing - on row # 78.


----------



## Becca

To do the neck opening on the BSJ I decreased 1 stitch each row, each side, for the required 5 stitch decrease on each side. If my math is correct this is 10 rows total. 

Try this.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## Jessica-Jean

If you've no fear of tiny needles and fine yarn/thread, a link to a _miniature_ BSJ is posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24540-1.html

Actually, worked on bigger than microscopic needles and yarn, it might work well too! At the least, it's a smaller number of stitches to begin with and might just do as a sampler of how the BSJ works.


----------



## Loistec

Thank you Jessica-Jean, the BSJ is quite a topic of interest for many people!



Jessica-Jean said:


> If you've no fear of tiny needles and fine yarn/thread, a link to a _miniature_ BSJ is posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24540-1.html
> 
> Actually, worked on bigger than microscopic needles and yarn, it might work well too! At the least, it's a smaller number of stitches to begin with and might just do as a sampler of how the BSJ works.


----------



## OMgirl

Well, I finished knitting my first BSJ today.

I followed the instructions exactly, and did the shoulder seams exactly like the video on youtube
( 



 )
seaming one st with one ridge...
and it gave me a *tiny, 2 1/4- 2 1/2" wide neck opening*!
So, next time, I plan to seam the shoulders differently... stretching the back and scrunching the front pieces as I seam them together... to enlarge the neck opening.

Secondly, I put *the buttonholes* in as per the pattern instructions. I think they are too far into the sweater because *when I line them up with the underlying buttonholes where i would be sewing the buttons, I loose the symmetry of the strip pattern...* it covers up the white stripe on the left chest panel. Next time I plan to skip the buttonholes altogether and incorporate them into the I-cord bindoff... which will just slightly overlap and help retain the symmetry of the stripe pattern as well.

Thirdly, I plan to begin *the color changes for the stripes* on the RS/Action rows next time, instead of on the WS/knit only rows, so that *the diagonal increase bars* do not show like they do now on the cuffs several rows before the stripes begin. On the 'inside' of the sweater they are invisible... so next time I will make that side the RS.

All in all, it was a fun learning project and I am excited to start another one! Thanks everyone for you helpful hints, suggestions, links and info!!!

Kindest Regards,
OM girl/Becky


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I think it's lovely. Good job!


----------



## OMgirl

Jessica-Jean said:


> I think it's lovely. Good job!


Thanks, Jessica-Jean!
You are too kind!

It was a great learning experience...
and now I know how I need to tweek it to make it more to my liking. :*)


----------



## Loistec

Hi OMgirl, the jacket turned out lovely! The neck opening size is still a mystery to me, will be interested to see how your next one turns out! 
I have just started another BSJ, using size 7 needles instead of size 5, and variegated Jelly Beenz yarn. I did not like having to weave in all those ends. 
I also will move the buttonholes and add an i-cord edge this time. 
I am wondering how the needle size will affect the finished size of the jacket!
When I used size 5 needles and Vanna's Choice yarn, my stitch count was 5 per inch, but this yarn seems a bit thinner, so we will see!
Lois


----------



## OMgirl

Loistec said:


> Hi OMgirl, the jacket turned out lovely! The neck opening size is still a mystery to me, will be interested to see how your next one turns out!
> I have just started another BSJ, using size 7 needles instead of size 5, and variegated Jelly Beenz yarn. I did not like having to weave in all those ends.
> I also will move the buttonholes and add an i-cord edge this time.
> I am wondering how the needle size will affect the finished size of the jacket!
> When I used size 5 needles and Vanna's Choice yarn, my stitch count was 5 per inch, but this yarn seems a bit thinner, so we will see!
> Lois


I can't wait to hear the results! (I used size 4 needles to get gauge!)
Please post them for us, along with some pictures!!!


----------



## K. Bauer

Your jacket looks great.


----------



## stringopurls

I've read through the topic. Believe or not, I have 1989 Knitter mag that has the pattern. I wanted to do an adult but the pattern recommends doing a few baby-sized ones first. Its the old EZ version so the stitch and row counts have been useful. I'm a beginner knitter and its been difficult to understand the math. Glad you clarified the right/wrong side. I haven't done buttonholes before, so am considering just doing toggle and loop or chinese style. 

I think I'm about to recount and possibly rip and restart. Y'all are inspirational


----------



## rhpoway

I finished one BSJ and knit the another but did not sew it together before I started the adult version. I used the un-sewn one many times to refer to as I was moving along on the adult version. I am a plus size so the knitting took forever, but the adult version came out very nice.



stringopurls said:


> I've read through the topic. Believe or not, I have 1989 Knitter mag that has the pattern. I wanted to do an adult but the pattern recommends doing a few baby-sized ones first. Its the old EZ version so the stitch and row counts have been useful. I'm a beginner knitter and its been difficult to understand the math. Glad you clarified the right/wrong side. I haven't done buttonholes before, so am considering just doing toggle and loop or chinese style.
> 
> I think I'm about to recount and possibly rip and restart. Y'all are inspirational


----------



## Loistec

Okay, I have started my second BSJ using a slightly thinner yarn and size 7 needles.
I have placed markers at 20 stitches from the beginning and from the end and in the very center of the 160 stitches.
I know EZ says to place markers at 36 and 125, where the decreases start, but I had trouble dropping stitches and losing the markers so I put them where they would help me with counting. All the increases and decreases happen between the two outside markers, so I count from the center to the marker to keep my stitch count accurate. 

So far I have done pretty well, cheated a little when my stitch count was off and mysteriously gained a stitch somehow. Instead of ripping out the whole row I did not increase 4 on the next increase row, just one on the side with the extra stitch for an increase of 3 to even out the count.  The fabric is so elastic I don't think it will make much of a difference in the end results.

I have just finished row 59, with the increases in the center for the chest.

I have compared it to the first jacket, (size 5 needles and worsted weight, Vanna's Choice yarn), and they seem the same size, though the second jacket seems more elastic.

Here is a picture:


----------



## OMgirl

Loistec said:


> Okay, I have started my second BSJ using a slightly thinner yarn and size 7 needles.
> I have placed markers at 20 stitches from the beginning and from the end and in the very center of the 160 stitches.
> I know EZ says to place markers at 36 and 125, where the decreases start, but I had trouble dropping stitches and losing the markers so I put them where they would help me with counting. All the increases and decreases happen between the two outside markers, so I count from the center to the marker to keep my stitch count accurate.
> 
> So far I have done pretty well, cheated a little when my stitch count was off and mysteriously gained a stitch somehow. Instead of ripping out the whole row I did not increase 4 on the next increase row, just one on the side with the extra stitch for an increase of 3 to even out the count.  The fabric is so elastic I don't think it will make much of a difference in the end results.
> 
> I have just finished row 59, with the increases in the center for the chest.
> 
> I have compared it to the first jacket, (size 5 needles and worsted weight, Vanna's Choice yarn), and they seem the same size, though the second jacket seems more elastic.
> 
> Here is a picture:


Thanks so much for posting a pix for us Loistec!!!
What a lovely bright pink!!! The little girl in me just loves it! :*)
I'm so glad to hear that you found a marker system that works for you! I used the 'yarn around the shoulders of the st' method, and it worked nicely for me.


----------



## K. Bauer

What a wonderful color, bright and cheerful.


----------



## Becca

With everyone making the BSJ has anyone made the Child's Surprise jacket? I'm curious to know how different it is from the BSJ or is it just larger needles with worsted weight yarn and the same number of stitches?

Enjoy knitting.

Becca


----------



## Loistec

Here is something interesting, a link to the BSJ felted, with a stand-up collar added!

http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2009/2/15/whits-knits-felted-surprise-jacket.html


----------



## Beebee

This is amazing, and I have just today seen the crochet version. Does anyone know if there is a free download of the crochet version. Can't wait to see this knitted one complete.


----------



## K. Bauer

Wonderful additions to the original


----------



## Loistec

I found this cute multicolor toddler version of the BSJ, it inspired me to make the pink version-in-progress! I am almost to the I-cord bind-off, wish me luck! :roll:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/lucygoose/baby-surprise-jacket-2


----------



## Jacklyn

I to have this pattern but have a fear of starting. This is very helpful.
Thanks for helping out of us EZ fans.


----------



## Baker

LOL I'm with you siouxann.


----------



## Jacklyn

Thanks for the new site for the Baby Surprise Jacket. I'll need all the info I can get.


----------



## Jacklyn

Thanks for the picture. It's so pretty. Love the colors too.


----------



## deemail

flginny said:


> jeannietta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a half dozen and have found that the following works best for me. First, I mark at 34 stitches since this is where the pattern decreases begin. I tie a yarn "scarf" marker around the center stitch of the increases - between the M1's - and a scarf around the decreases - after you pass the slipped stitch back over the knit two together. This way, I can see where the increases and decreases are coming up, and I no longer need to count. If you tug gently on the yarn marker, the stitches should line up, and form a nice straight "miter". I also place a safety pin on the right side of the garment, and I know that i will always be knitting straight across at this point. The only counting I do now is with a row marker. I am able to knit and watch TV or talk to my hubby now! I stripe wherever I want, however, it is useful to know that stripes placed during the decreases will wrap around the sleeves and travel across the top of the back. Stripes placed in the increase rows travel down the front of the jacket and across the bottom of the back. If I am using lots of stripes, I plan where to change colors around the buttonholes so that the button will sit nicely in the middle of a stripe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, jeanniette for your helpful tips! Please, though! What is a yarn "scarf" marker? Remember, we've been told there are no dumb questions here! LOL
> 
> Virginia
Click to expand...

sorry if this is a duplicate, there are lots of pages and cannot take time now.... a scarf marker is a little 3 in pc of yarn in a contrasting color.... slip into stitch as though to duplicate stitch.... pull down so it's balanced... it's used for the type of thing we have here to mark a place on the jacket rather than a certain number of stitches that is carried along... a safety pin works fine...


----------



## JeanJ

I ordered the pattern and have been reading and re-reading it for 2 weeks. I've read EVERY post about the EZ sweater and found many good tips. I think I understand the pattern but I'm having a heck of a time just getting started. I have several sizes of circular needles and will make a swatch to check stitches before I start. I've already purchased yarn I want to use. I want to make it a size 4-5 and for the life of me I can't figure out how many stitches to CO. I'd like to make several before Christmas. Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## OMgirl

JeanJ said:


> I ordered the pattern and have been reading and re-reading it for 2 weeks. I've read EVERY post about the EZ sweater and found many good tips. I think I understand the pattern but I'm having a heck of a time just getting started. I have several sizes of circular needles and will make a swatch to check stitches before I start. I've already purchased yarn I want to use. I want to make it a size 4-5 and for the life of me I can't figure out how many stitches to CO. I'd like to make several before Christmas. Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance!


Hi Jean!
I would go to the store and use a tape measure to measure a size 4-5 top... then I would watch this video about the BSJ sizing:




and then would look at what gauge is recommended in the video to get the measurements of the size 4-5 top that you got at the store. 
I would then knit several swatches using the yarn that you intend to use for the BSJ until you get the correct gauge for the correct size.
That's how I would approach this problem if I were doing it.
Here is a pix from the above video that talks about the sizing:


----------



## JeanJ

OMgirl said:


> JeanJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the pattern and have been reading and re-reading it for 2 weeks. I've read EVERY post about the EZ sweater and found many good tips. I think I understand the pattern but I'm having a heck of a time just getting started. I have several sizes of circular needles and will make a swatch to check stitches before I start. I've already purchased yarn I want to use. I want to make it a size 4-5 and for the life of me I can't figure out how many stitches to CO. I'd like to make several before Christmas. Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jean!
> I would go to the store and use a tape measure to measure a size 4-5 top... then I would watch this video about the BSJ sizing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then would look at what gauge is recommended in the video to get the measurements of the size 4-5 top that you got at the store.
> I would then knit several swatches using the yarn that you intend to use for the BSJ until you get the correct gauge for the correct size.
> That's how I would approach this problem if I were doing it.
> Here is a pix from the above video that talks about the sizing:
Click to expand...

I've watched the video but was still a little confused. Thanks for the idea of measuring a sweater at the store. Guess where I'm off to? May be back with more questions. I really don't want to make an infant sweater first as the pattern suggested.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

I have completed two, and knitted both of them as a "beginner" knitter a couple of years ago...so don't be afraid of the pattern! You DO have to count, and keep track of your markers!! EZ strongly suggests that you make a couple of the baby jackets before embarking on the adult version. It really is an awesome little jacket.

I'll try to get some pictures of the two that I've done, and post them!


----------



## JeanJ

KnitterNatalie said:


> I have completed two, and knitted both of them as a "beginner" knitter a couple of years ago...so don't be afraid of the pattern! You DO have to count, and keep track of your markers!! EZ strongly suggests that you make a couple of the baby jackets before embarking on the adult version. It really is an awesome little jacket.
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures of the two that I've done, and post them!


Just finishing a play top for GD. Thanks for the encouragement. Working up my courage to start the EZ: have yarn, have needles, taking a deep breath...


----------



## beadness

JeanJ said:


> KnitterNatalie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have completed two, and knitted both of them as a "beginner" knitter a couple of years ago...so don't be afraid of the pattern! You DO have to count, and keep track of your markers!! EZ strongly suggests that you make a couple of the baby jackets before embarking on the adult version. It really is an awesome little jacket.
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures of the two that I've done, and post them!
> 
> 
> 
> Just finishing a play top for GD. Thanks for the encouragement. Working up my courage to start the EZ: have yarn, have needles, taking a deep breath...
Click to expand...

Hi JeanJ,
You can do it! And if you get stuck, there are lots of people here that can help


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I don't remember if this link has been mentioned before, but it can't hurt to add it again: http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't remember if this link has been mentioned before, but it can't hurt to add it again: http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket


Thanks, Jessica-Jean! I've knitted a couple of the BSJs, but it's always nice to have these nice helps for those time when one forgets how she "did it." Appreciate your sharing this link!


----------



## JeanJ

Jessica-Jean, thank you so much for posting this link. Just took a quick look and this is giving me the courage to get started. Have already bought beautiful teal blue yarn so I'm ready to give it a try. I'm sure if I get stuck all of my forum friends will be ready to help me. Wish me luck...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Man, I wonder where I was when you all were doing this. I want to do an adult one for myself with a bunch of special single balls of yarn. Sure will bookmark this to review when I start so I have all the accumulated wisdom, Thanks.


----------



## QHMom

Looks great, did you post finished piece?
After reading all the feed back I'm affraid to try this! 
I've only been knitting a short time.


----------



## papernclay

thanks for all the help!


----------



## hennalady

What a great project!!


----------



## granjoy

Hi Henna lady....I just LOVE opening a page to see your kitty rocking out!! My 4 YO grandson keeps asking to see the 'rocking cat' !! 
I hadn't heard of these jackets before KP, and I made one, didn't take long and I did it on straight needles. I had no sooner sewn it up, than I needed a baby gift....wasn't until after I'd posted it off I remembered I should have taken a pic for this thread....DUH!!  Next time, I promise!! :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

He should really like this one too. BTW, Get the Mommy to send you a pic with the sweater on!!



joyjoyw said:


> Hi Henna lady....I just LOVE opening a page to see your kitty rocking out!! My 4 YO grandson keeps asking to see the 'rocking cat' !!
> I hadn't heard of these jackets before KP, and I made one, didn't take long and I did it on straight needles. I had no sooner sewn it up, than I needed a baby gift....wasn't until after I'd posted it off I remembered I should have taken a pic for this thread....DUH!!  Next time, I promise!! :thumbup:


----------



## Loistec

QHMom said:


> Looks great, did you post finished piece?
> After reading all the feed back I'm affraid to try this!
> I've only been knitting a short time.


Hi Joanne, don't be afraid, just jump in! Because its made all in one piece, there are increases and decreases in unusual places, but it all works out amazingly!

As you can see from all the pictures posted, the little jacket can look very different depending on the yarn and needle size used.

I have not finished my pink one because then I couldn't show it off, as a little amoeba shape that folds into---a jacket! I'm keeping it unfinished for awhile, maybe till a baby girl shows up!

Its a lot of fun to make, go ahead and try it!


----------



## JeanJ

LOISTEC -- after working up the skull hats from the help you gave me I'm anxious to start this jacket after Christmas. Be sure and post your finished jacket. :thumbup:


----------



## bamster

hii i haven't read all post yet but am i the only one who ordered the patteren with DVD. i must say it's pretty easy to folow step by step instructions even tho i do have a couple of flaws in mine i am keeping it to compare to the next one i do after Christmas Bam


----------



## azmoonbugs

I made 14 BSJ's in just over 2 months. I used yarn for my stitch markers and put them just before the increase/decrease. I then just grabbed the marker yarn and moved it with the needle before I made the decrease to keep it in position.

I made my stripes just after the cuff rows were finished, just after the back increase row and just after the neck shaping.


----------



## korteruckmar

I would so appreciate a copy of the adult sweater. Can/will you send it?


----------



## azmoonbugs

It is in the book Opinionated Knitter. Since it has a copyright, you need to buy the book. Expect to pay about 30.00 for it. You will love the patterns!


----------



## hennalady

You might want to check your local library before shelling out all the cash...


Knitter59 said:


> I would so appreciate a copy of the adult sweater. Can/will you send it?


----------



## GMADRAGON2

"I have purchased Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket pattern and have started making it up.

I am going to post pictures as I go along and am inviting other members to post their pictures of their completed or in-progress BSJ along with comments and recommendations on how to complete this unusual pattern."

There is a DVD available for this pattern, and the adult version as well. I think I got mine through Amazon.


----------



## azmoonbugs

The jacket pattern is really not hard to follow. It is very straight forward.


----------



## Loistec

azmoonbugs said:


> The jacket pattern is really not hard to follow. It is very straight forward.


Yes, you are right, its not hard, just very different from most patterns that are made in pieces. The challenge is with the mitered corners and the increases, and of course, picking up stitches for the diaper flap. These are all techniques that novice knitters like myself find to be a challenge. That is why I posted this tutorial, for folks wanting to learn new techniques. The amazing part of this little jacket, of course, is how it folds into its final shape! I finished the brown striped one and have kept the pink one unfinished to remind me of the amoeba shape the jacket makes up into. Plus, just found out the new baby is going to be a boy, so pink will just not do! Lois


----------



## dana768

beautiful work

I am drooling :thumbup:


----------



## Pauline

Hi, As Loistec said you need to do lots of counting, and the use of markers is a great idea. I have made 4 of the BSJ's and have not had a problem, but I sure did count a lot.


----------



## Becca

To all those working on the BSJ, go to the following site and download the counting chart:
http://www.civilbitch.blogspot.com/2008/01/baby-surprise-jacket-help-decrease.html
Also, watch the 6 part video on YouTube which is very helpful, especially with how they use stitch markers to distinguish front from back of this sweater.

Now you don't have to worry about anything, just knit.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## Loistec

Hi Becca! How are those two little jackets coming along? Can't wait to see pictures of the finished products! :wink:


----------



## yvar

I just got this pattern still scared to try it ....maybe over the spring


----------



## pammie1234

My main problem in starting is getting the correct size for the baby. I understand needle size and yarn weight, but I would prefer someone to tell me use size ___ needles and gauge _____ and cast on ____ to make a 6-12 month jacket. I guess for baby size you always cast on 160 stitches and then the needles and yarn determine the actual size. I think I'm confusing myself!


----------



## Dar19Knits

Beautiful work and lots of great info when I get up the courage! Lol. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tamarque

pammie 1234--where did you get your pattern? that is one source for answering your questions. another is Ravelry where there are dozens of BSJ knitters talking up this experience. of course, you can so a swatch to figure out your knitting gauge and then use the industry measurements for an infant.


----------



## pammie1234

I got it from Schoolhouse Press. I've done some swatches and keep going down a needle size. Will keep that up. I would rather it be a little big than too small. I'm ready to jump right in and get started! I will check Ravelry for more notes.


----------



## tamarque

Schoolhouse Press (in case you don't know) is run by, or was set up by EZ's daughter, Meg. You can write them for help if you have purchased from them.

Have fun with that sweater. One of these days I will do one myself, but not just yet.


----------



## pammie1234

I have started my jacket! I've done 2 rows. Then I noticed that the pattern said to slip the first stitch (optional) and wondered if I should do that. Since I've not gotten very far, I don't think it would hurt to start it now. Question: slip knitwise or purlwise.


----------



## pammie1234

I started my BSJ today! I'm a little concerned that it might not fit. If it's too little, it will go to my newborn great nephew. Too big, my 8 month old great nephew. It's my first one, so hopefully it will give me a better understanding of the correct gauge to fit the one I'm knitting for!


----------



## Becca

pammie1234 said:


> I started my BSJ today! I'm a little concerned that it might not fit. If it's too little, it will go to my newborn great nephew. Too big, my 8 month old great nephew. It's my first one, so hopefully it will give me a better understanding of the correct gauge to fit the one I'm knitting for!


Pammie1234, Glad to see you are using the yarn markers recommended in the videos to mark areas for increases. Now you definitely know which side is the increase side. You're doing just fine.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## pammie1234

Finished the decreases and discovered I was off 1 stitch! Didn't count often enough. Taking it out row by row until I find it!


----------



## Becca

pammie1234 said:


> Finished the decreases and discovered I was off 1 stitch! Didn't count often enough. Taking it out row by row until I find it!


Don't worry about being off a stitch; you can always add it somewhere. This is a very forgiving pattern.

Becca


----------



## pammie1234

Well, I ripped out 20 rows, but I have learned my lesson. I will either count more, or follow your advice and add a stitch somewhere else! I am really liking this pattern! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Becca

pammie1234 said:


> Well, I ripped out 20 rows, but I have learned my lesson. I will either count more, or follow your advice and add a stitch somewhere else! I am really liking this pattern! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


Pammie, Don't forget your lifelines. They come in so handy when you have to rip-it, rip-it!

If you are unfamiliar with a lifeline, check Google to learn more, but it is adding a thread in your work that you can rip back to if you have a mistake. I use a #0 circular needle running thru my work. If I must rip back my work is already on a needle and I don't have to thread the yarn to a needle to continue working.

Remember, we are here for you so yell softly.

Becca


----------



## pammie1234

Thanks! I'm almost ready to do the increases.


----------



## pammie1234

I've started the increases using the thumb wrap shown on the video. I don't like it; it is leaving holes. If I do the make one using the bar between the stitches, which do I do first? Is it M1R, K, M1L or M1L, K, M1R


----------



## pammie1234

I found the answer!


----------



## Becca

pammie1234 said:


> I found the answer!


So? What's the answer? Becca


----------



## pammie1234

M1R, K, M1L

I checked the instructions several times. I do like the way it looks!


----------



## pammie1234

I reached the 10 stitch increase in the center. The pattern said that these stitches were in addition to the shaping increases at the marked stitches. When I did this, the stitch count was correct, but did not match the count between the markers of the row chart. When I did the next increase row, my stitch count was more than what the row counter said. Looking at the row counters, it does not seem that they did the shaping increases only on one side and then increased the 10 stitches in the center. I'm not going to knit any further until I get clarification.


----------



## Becca

Pammie, if you downloaded the civilbitch row counts chart you will see that one front side always has one more stitch than the other. Adding those center 10 stitches can be confusing. Using scratch paper and hash marks, count how many stitches you have between your existing markers. Now mark as follows: M1, K,K,K,K,K,K,K, M1, K,K,K,K,K,K,K, etc. When you see it this way you will know where to make the M1s and where to knit. I did this from the opposite side and met in the middle. On my needle I placed locking markers where I would make the M1s. Once I did this I had no trouble with the addition of the 10 sts.

Let me know if I can be of further help.

Becca


----------



## pammie1234

So did you make 1 after the K in the shaping. M1, K, M1 sequence where you have been making the increases on the previous rows.


----------



## pammie1234

I guess what I mean is, do you increase 12 or 14 total stitches in that row.


----------



## Becca

pammie1234 said:


> I guess what I mean is, do you increase 12 or 14 total stitches in that row.


Only increase 10 sts. You go from 114 sts to 124 total. Did you download the civilbitch counting chart? This gives you the number count of side, back, side numbers with the back increasing from 57 sts to 67 sts. Follow the numbers with this chart and you'll be fine. But you do need this chart to make life easier when doing this pattern.

Becca


----------



## pammie1234

That does make sense. But the row count from the pattern does increase 14. Row 58 has 114, row 60 has 128, and row 62 has 132. That is what I have but the count doesn't really match the stitches between the markers. This also matches the rows from the other row counter I have. I'll double check to see if I can figure it out. Somehow, my head is just not getting something about this.


----------



## pammie1234

So on that row, you do not do the shaping increases at the markers. You just increase 10 stitches in the center.


----------



## Becca

pammie1234 said:


> That does make sense. But the row count from the pattern does increase 14. Row 58 has 114, row 60 has 128, and row 62 has 132. That is what I have but the count doesn't really match the stitches between the markers. This also matches the rows from the other row counter I have. I'll double check to see if I can figure it out. Somehow, my head is just not getting something about this.


Pammie, row 59 increases by 10 sts on the center back only. The fronts will always be off by a stitch. And then you continue with the increases before and after the markers which equals 4 increases per increase row. Never work on this at night. The brain just can't figure it out.

Just remember 1 garter ridge = 2 rows of knitting. When the instruction says 10 ridges that means 20 rows of work.

Now hang it up until tomorrow.

Becca


----------



## pammie1234

Here's a pic of what I've done so far. I am almost to the neck bind-off.


----------



## Becca

pammie1234 said:


> Here's a pic of what I've done so far. I am almost to the neck bind-off.


Pammie, at the rate you are going you will be finished before I, though I am doing two at the same time with reverse patterns on size #1 needles. All I need to do are the buttonholes but I must practice the one row buttonhole. Ths is different that what is shown. After that it's the I cord bind-off. Why am I doing this for doll sweaters? Argh!

Keep going, but only during the day. The brain doesn't work at night and neither do our fingers.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## pammie1234

I have done the one row buttonhole, but not the I-cord bind-off. I'll probably be asking a lot of questions for that!


----------



## pammie1234

I may want to do one for the American Girl dolls later. Glad you will be able to help me!


----------



## pammie1234

I'm at the buttonhole row now. I am planning on doing the one row buttonhole. I also want to do the I-cord bind-off. Haven't watched the video yet, but I hope it explains it really well. Do you sew the shoulder seams before or after the bind-off? I like the 3 needle bind-off, but not sure how it would be done since the stitches are not "live." If anyone has a suggestion, please let me know. Also, in the pics, it looks like the sleeves are 3/4, so they need to be lengthened. I know you can put a ribbing on, but any other ideas? Next time I may try the provisional cast-on.


----------



## Becca

Pammie, the sleeves are short, you don't need to lengthen them. Yes, some have done a 3 needle bind-off to sew the shoulders together, but this requires picking up stitches to do it. Ravelry has a blog set up specifically for the BSJ. Or Google your query to see what others say about the 3 needle bind-off. I'm just going to sew/weave the shoulders together. 4 more rows to go before finishing the sweaters and never again will I make a BSJ for an American Girl doll on size #1 needles. Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do show us your success.

Becca


----------



## pammie1234

I watched the video and think I will probably just sew it together. I am going to do the I-cord bind-off. How many stitches did you cast on for the AG sweater? I still may want to try it.


----------



## Becca

Pammie, I just followed the regular pattern but with sock yarn and #1 needles. I was doing two sweaters on one needle until I got to the center back and the 90 sts., then I used two needles and alternated one row on each sweater making sure I kept in pattern. 

One of the gals who made this sweater for a doll eliminated the first 10 st increase by casting on 170 sts. This just makes the sleeve cuff bigger.

You'll be done before I, that's for sure.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## pammie1234

That would be tiny! I guess I'll think about that. I also have a pair of socks I'm working on and I guess there isn't much difference. I have another BSJ for a newborn to do. I hope I don't have as many questions! I really appreciate your time and patience.


----------



## pammie1234

Did you do the I-cord bind-off? In the video, she says to pick up stitches and knit. After you pick up the stitches on the neck, do you knit back and continue the I-cord where you stopped before you picked up stitches on the neck? Don't know if I am making sense or not!


----------



## Becca

I haven't attempted the I cord bind-off yet and I may just crochet and edge around the sweater or even do a crochet bind-off. I still have a few more rows to knit before I make my decision.

Becca


----------



## pammie1234

What method did you use for your buttonholes? The one row buttonhole isn't working because my buttons are so small. The YO EZ suggests could possibly be too big, but I could sew it up some if needed.


----------



## Becca

I used the one row buttonhole described in "The Knitter's Companion" and my buttons are only 7/16th of an inch in diameter. 

Go to youtube and type in L2Belt to see how they did the I-cord bindoff, video 5 or 6, and combined this with the buttonholes. One of these videos also discussed how to sew the shoulders together.

Keep knitting.

Becca


----------



## pammie1234

The buttons I ordered are only 1 cm, so I decided to use the YO buttonhole. The one row buttonhole was so small you couldn't tell where it was!


----------



## Becca

You can make the one row buttonhole bigger by removing more stitches. Becca


----------



## sash14

It is surprising what we can do, isn't it I have been doing entrelac. That was very intimidating for years, but one day I was looking on Youtube, saw Eunny Jang doing entrelac, and then looked at other videos and realized there is no perfect way. I started by making a dishcloth, and now I am hooked


----------



## azmoonbugs

Becca said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess what I mean is, do you increase 12 or 14 total stitches in that row.
> 
> 
> 
> Only increase 10 sts. You go from 114 sts to 124 total. Did you download the civilbitch counting chart? This gives you the number count of side, back, side numbers with the back increasing from 57 sts to 67 sts. Follow the numbers with this chart and you'll be fine. But you do need this chart to make life easier when doing this pattern.
> 
> Becca
Click to expand...

I increase the 14 stitches-- 10 additional for the back and 4 for the row increase. then the row count is correct for the pattern.


----------



## jtkdesigns

Where can I get this pattern? Please and thank you 

Rene


----------



## azmoonbugs

The book The Opinionated Knitter by Elizabeth Zimmermann


----------



## micheleinpa

My public library has the DVD-- I watched it and wow it is wonderful. Still haven't made the sweater, but plan too!


----------



## aerdna53

oh they are so cute, I think I need to get this pattern, is it available as a download?


----------



## azmoonbugs

aerdna53 said:


> oh they are so cute, I think I need to get this pattern, is it available as a download?


The book The Opinionated Knitter by Elizabeth Zimmermann


----------



## Kellanrevere

Thank you everybody ! I am going to attempt my first BSJ.


----------



## Loistec

Kellanrevere, you will love the way the jacket takes shape, I had fun making two of them, learned a lot in the process, with all the creative shaping techniques EZ used! Have fun with it!
Lois


----------



## Nanxy

I have the original book from E. Zimmerman and I'm stump. I got to the part that says to knit 10 ridges on the center stitches only, then she says to take 10 stitches from the side just knitted and knit 34, I'm ready to rip it off, yours looks SO different than mine. 
I wish someone was giving a class around here, I'll gladly take the class, because I don't like to give up, ever, and this jacket is driving me bonkers. 
I understand that Schoolhouse patterns has a different version that is a lot more clear than the one on the book, is it true?


----------



## Diane D

aerdna53 said:


> oh they are so cute, I think I need to get this pattern, is it available as a download?


Go to the beginning of this thread, someone posted a link to ravelry which has a premie version - best to start with this one i think and then progress to bigger sizes.

Here are some of the links posted previously:
http://knit-n-panda.blogspot.com/2007/08/elizabeth-zimmermanns-baby-surprise.html
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pA6HznCJrv9Em4X7RQpLUOQ
https://www.box.com/shared/eugvsfb3lt
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket-preemie-sized

My curiosity was been tickled by this thread so i am going to attempt to make one. Downloading all the videos to work with as well. Sjoe


----------



## London Girl

Have just finished knitting my first one and am thrilled with it. Until I had cast off I really couldn't see how it all went together, what a clever lady and what an amazing piece of design work!!


----------



## rhpoway

Nice work. Each time a picture of the BSJ is posted I am impressed again.


----------



## London Girl

rhpoway said:


> Nice work. Each time a picture of the BSJ is posted I am impressed again.


Thank you, I impressed myself this time :lol: :lol:

If you just literally follow the pattern exactly, you can't go wrong, honestly!!


----------



## Knitkid6

OOOooo this is great - I love the color you chose - it turned out so nice ! 
May I ask how long it took to make this?


----------



## London Girl

Knitkid6 said:


> OOOooo this is great - I love the color you chose - it turned out so nice !
> May I ask how long it took to make this?


Just a week, so easy I could do it while watching TV!!


----------



## Knitkid6

Wow - this is great - is the adult pattern in EZ's book? I'm waiting for an inter- library loan - hope it won't be too much longer - I'm getting anxious the more comments are made - Thanks for the pictures - what yarn did you make the red one with? It looks so soft! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## ellenC

when the pattern was published in a U.K. magazine way back ( talking about 1984 or so) I made one for a friends little girl, she liked it so much that I had to make an adult one for her.
The pattern got stashed for later use but after many moves around the globe it got lost. I'm so pleased it has made a comeback now.
here's one I just made for my little granddaughter


----------



## glacy1

siouxann said:


> Thanks Becca and Beadness, and Everyone! With you all as inspiration, I will unearth some of my stash and start that BSJ this weekend. My copy of the instructions is not nearly as complete as what was described: it is a single page printed on both sides, legal sized, and the instructions are less than clear. I shall go to the library to check out the EZ Workbook to see if that will help. You have all inspired me to give this a try!! Thanks!


The complete one is more than $3. It is $10 but it has nearly everything that you can want or need included. I was able to complete mine using the #10 one that has baby, child, and adult size in it. I thought it was well worth the $10...


----------



## glacy1

granjoy said:


> Loistec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KaySusan,
> If you are doing the BSJ in a solid color the decreases and increases will be more noticeable, but not necessarily in a bad way.
> On page one of this topic you can see where Ninal46 posted a picture of her beautiful Red Adult Surprise Jacket. The increase and decrease stitches are evident but shaping is necessary in any knit garment, in my opinion.
> Glad you were inspired to make the BSJ, please post a picture on this thread for us to see and admire!
> Lois
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't even heard of a BSJ until finding KP!  however, I have read and bookmarked every bit of info I could find in the last few weeks....checked our local library, only have ONE copy of Opinionated Knitter, (and no other books of EZ's) and I have it on hold for when it gets returned! Haha, sick of waiting (only a week) but too impatient me, so I've just watched the youtube tute, and printed out the row chart from civilbitch....made a start and I'm onto the increases on row 11! All looking good so far. Watch this space....or rather the pictures part of KP, I'll post a pic when I'm done! I'm on a roll!! Thanks everyone for your awesome inspiring pix and all your tips, hints and links XX :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Knitpicks has some of EZ's book on sale 40% off until the first of July. Now would be good time to pick one up.. Doubt if you will ever find a better deal than 40% off for a new book. 
Here's a link if you wanted to go check it out.

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfSearch/Search.cfm?q=elizabeth+zimmerman&keywordOnly.x=0&keywordOnly.y=0


----------



## LadyBecket

With all the beautiful baby sweater pattens out there that are free, I really don't understand why anyone would want this pattern. It is very simple looking,even though by all of your comments,is not simple at all. It seems like a lot of stress for nothing. But those of you who have conquered the pattern, I say bravo! Your work is lovely and you should all be very proud of it.


----------



## glacy1

LadyBecket said:


> With all the beautiful baby sweater pattens out there that are free, I really don't understand why anyone would want this pattern. It is very simple looking,even though by all of your comments,is not simple at all. It seems like a lot of stress for nothing. But those of you who have conquered the pattern, I say bravo! Your work is lovely and you should all be very proud of it.


It's so unique in it's construction, unlike anything else, that it's like climbing Mt Everest. At least, that is my opinion. Anyone else feel the same way?
Almost 18,000 other knitters must have felt the same as I felt. It is something that I 'needed' to do. 
To tell you the truth, it's the only baby sweater/jacket that I have knitted, and I'm dying to make another one for my granddaughter now that she's outgrown the first one. She's just over a year, so I want to make a 24 month size one next to give her more time to wear it. My 5 year old grandson wants one in his colors too.


----------



## pammie1234

I agree with glacy1. The unique construction is awesome! It really isn't difficult once you have done one. There can be lots of changes that make it different. I also think it is a more serviceable jacket. You can use inexpensive yarn that is wash and dry, children can play in it, and it is warm. There are definitely prettier cardigans out there, but this one is just fun to knit! I made one for my cousin's GD and added a ruffle. It looks really cute.


----------



## LadyBecket

OK, you've convinced me. One of these days I'll get the pattern and "climb" with the rest of you intrepid knitters!


----------



## glacy1

LadyBecket said:


> OK, you've convinced me. One of these days I'll get the pattern and "climb" with the rest of you intrepid knitters!


By the way, I love your avatar.. I'm into fairies and dragons.


----------



## rhpoway

I have only been knitting for 2+ years and found this pattern interesting. It taught me to think about knitting in a more abstract way. The exercise of knitting the sweater was instructive. EZ truly was a visionary.


----------



## Southern Perl

Love the pattern, but you do have to concentrate because there are parts that can be confusing. Just love the outcome and you are doing such a good job. 
Love your colors and I have to admit that I am going to be making another real soon. They are thought provoking...........KathyM


----------



## joanne12986

I didn't know about an adult version! Where can you find the directions?


----------



## helenruston

this sounds so much fun !! I just have to finish a hat or two and a pair of slippers ! then I m going have a try,
Thanks H


----------



## Knitkid6

The Adult pattern is in The Opinionated Knitter book, too.


----------



## janwalla

I have just bought a king Cole pattern no 3449 called Magic dolman jacket from eBay and I am certain it is the EZ's baby suprise jacket ! I have all her books, and have just completed the jacket for my granddaughter. I only bought it to check it out, I am pretty sure its the same. I notified School house press but havent heard back. Copywright is a queer thing you see loads of patterns you have purchased years ago been passed off as original and for sale on etsy, etc any way I'm rambling! 
Here is the link :- http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Diztractions-Sorted?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## Knitkid6

FYI - Knit Picks has a great book sale going right now - Elizabeth Zimmerman books are there at wonderfully reduced prices - The Adult Surprise Jacket pattern is in there!!


----------



## Pauline

I love the cream color with the grey, very nicely done!


----------



## mopgenorth

Knitkid6 said:


> FYI - Knit Picks has a great book sale going right now - Elizabeth Zimmerman books are there at wonderfully reduced prices - The Adult Surprise Jacket pattern is in there!!


Although it is not on sale, Meg Swansen's knit along video for the BSJ is wonderful - not only does it have step by step instructions, but many finishing ideas and variations; i.e. the adult version, etc. She makes it so easy you will wonder what all the fuss was about!


----------



## Knitkid6

Thanks Marjorie - I'll be checking it out today for sure!


----------



## KnitterNatalie

mopgenorth said:


> Knitkid6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - Knit Picks has a great book sale going right now - Elizabeth Zimmerman books are there at wonderfully reduced prices - The Adult Surprise Jacket pattern is in there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Although it is not on sale, Meg Swansen's knit along video for the BSJ is wonderful - not only does it have step by step instructions, but many finishing ideas and variations; i.e. the adult version, etc. She makes it so easy you will wonder what all the fuss was about!
Click to expand...

Which Meg Swansen DVD are you talking about? I know of at least 4, and I'm interested in getting the correct one. Thanks!


----------



## mopgenorth

Here's the link for video through Knit Picks. Schoolhouse Press has it also:

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfbooks/book_display.cfm?ID=80355

http://schoolhousepress.com/videos.htm (scroll down for the BSJ video)


----------



## AverilC

Knitkid6 said:


> FYI - Knit Picks has a great book sale going right now - Elizabeth Zimmerman books are there at wonderfully reduced prices - The Adult Surprise Jacket pattern is in there!!


Would love to buy from Knit Picks but unfortunately they do not ship to the UK :-(


----------



## glacy1

AverilC said:


> Knitkid6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - Knit Picks has a great book sale going right now - Elizabeth Zimmerman books are there at wonderfully reduced prices - The Adult Surprise Jacket pattern is in there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to buy from Knit Picks but unfortunately they do not ship to the UK :-(
Click to expand...

What about KnitPro? Aren't they the European version of Knitpicks? I just looked though, and did not see books. Does Amazon ship to the UK?

Yes, they do!! I did a search on Elizabeth Zimmerman and here are the results.. you can even buy a used one for less money!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_19?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=elizabeth+zimmerman+baby+surprise+jacket&sprefix=Elizabeth+Zimmerman%2Caps%2C295

http://www.knitpro.eu/index.asp


----------



## AverilC

Thanks Glacy1., This is in fact what I did, have ordered 'The Opinionated Knitter' and am looking forward to receiving the book.

Sharon


----------



## glacy1

AverilC said:


> Thanks Glacy1., This is in fact what I did, have ordered 'The Opinionated Knitter' and am looking forward to receiving the book.
> 
> Sharon


Here's the link for the BSJ video.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unicornbooks-BABY-SURPRISE-JACKET/dp/B004M3IRL0/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1342980099&sr=8-2-fkmr0


----------



## GypsyC1225

I now own several Elizabeth Zimmermann books. and have looked, and looked at the pictures, read the patterns. I was frightened by all the counting putting colors, but one week end when the weather was really bad.....I pulled out my book, made my self a graft, and settled down to make one. I finished it. I see mistakes, but you can bet that I am not going to rip it out. Since we do not have any one little ones, My husband framed it, and it hangs in the den. After the first one, I experminted with yarn and needles. I love making them now.


----------



## Knitkid6

GypsyC1225 said:


> I now own several Elizabeth Zimmermann books. and have looked, and looked at the pictures, read the patterns. I was frightened by all the counting putting colors, but one week end when the weather was really bad.....I pulled out my book, made my self a graft, and settled down to make one. I finished it. I see mistakes, but you can bet that I am not going to rip it out. Since we do not have any one little ones, My husband framed it, and it hangs in the den. After the first one, I experminted with yarn and needles. I love making them now.


I'm glad you tackled this project - would love to see a picture of your framed project!


----------



## GypsyC1225

I bought all the EZ books, I bought the leaflets from Schoolhouse publishing. I bought the DVD's and they are all helpful.............BUT i had to sit down with graft paper and put it down, row by row. It took me a couple of weeks to get it grafted, but I finally did. One thing I learned, (I am the one that people write the DUMBY books for) I get so mixed up when using markers. I find it much easier to count your stitiches. You never mess up when all you do is count stitches. I forget if I decreased/increased on which side of the marker. It is really easy to sit down and graft it out, and you would be really surprised to see how fast it goes. Have any of tried the TomTen jacket for little boys, or girls? Anoter EZ pattern, and I feel that you should start doing EZ patterns with the TomTen jacket. This is a simple but pretty little jacket. You can even add a hood to this jacket with no problem.


----------



## Knitkid6

GypsyC1225 said:


> I bought all the EZ books, I bought the leaflets from Schoolhouse publishing. I bought the DVD's and they are all helpful.............BUT i had to sit down with graft paper and put it down, row by row. It took me a couple of weeks to get it grafted, but I finally did. One thing I learned, (I am the one that people write the DUMBY books for) I get so mixed up when using markers. I find it much easier to count your stitiches. You never mess up when all you do is count stitches. I forget if I decreased/increased on which side of the marker. It is really easy to sit down and graft it out, and you would be really surprised to see how fast it goes. Have any of tried the TomTen jacket for little boys, or girls? Anoter EZ pattern, and I feel that you should start doing EZ patterns with the TomTen jacket. This is a simple but pretty little jacket. You can even add a hood to this jacket with no problem.


Thank you for the tip -I'm going to check out the TomTen jacket this weekend.


----------



## azmoonbugs

Nanxy said:


> I have the original book from E. Zimmerman and I'm stump. I got to the part that says to knit 10 ridges on the center stitches only, then she says to take 10 stitches from the side just knitted and knit 34, I'm ready to rip it off, yours looks SO different than mine.
> I wish someone was giving a class around here, I'll gladly take the class, because I don't like to give up, ever, and this jacket is driving me bonkers.
> I understand that Schoolhouse patterns has a different version that is a lot more clear than the one on the book, is it true?


after you knit 20 rows (10 ridges) you pick up 10 stitches from the side of the knitting starting to the left of the stitch you just completed. Then when you do the next row, you will pick up 10 stitches on the other edge of the piece and continue knitting to the other end of the piece.

Victoria


----------



## chickkie

amiee said:


> So if anyone has completed a baby surprise jacket, I would love to see it but I suspect that I will have to knit the first one to get a sense of where the stripes go because the pattern really is quite confusing.
> 
> Amiee from Nottingham


The stripes are in the eye of the knitter, not in the pattern itself. You can use lots of left overs or make it plain

and why would the pattern be available free when it is a copyright pattern.


----------



## fnjbaker

I have the pattern & the video & (finally) have found enough courage to knit this great little sweater. I have a question though. In all the pictures of this design, the sweater appears to be very long & almost clumsy. Is it a long sweater when worn? Please help (before I lose my courage)! Thanks.


----------



## Nanxy

I have knitted several and yes it is longer than the average baby sweater, but everyone I gave them too, commented that they love the length of it. I plan to start another soon and I plan to make some modifications, I'll see how it comes out and then will post the idea, just an idea.


----------



## TammyK

fnjbaker said:


> I have the pattern & the video & (finally) have found enough courage to knit this great little sweater. I have a question though. In all the pictures of this design, the sweater appears to be very long & almost clumsy. Is it a long sweater when worn? Please help (before I lose my courage)! Thanks.


It is a long sweater, but it also has 3/4 length sleeves, which might make it look longer in the torso than it actually is.


----------



## janwalla

Nanxy said:


> I have the original book from E. Zimmerman and I'm stump. I got to the part that says to knit 10 ridges on the center stitches only, then she says to take 10 stitches from the side just knitted and knit 34, I'm ready to rip it off, yours looks SO different than mine.
> I wish someone was giving a class around here, I'll gladly take the class, because I don't like to give up, ever, and this jacket is driving me bonkers.
> I understand that Schoolhouse patterns has a different version that is a lot more clear than the one on the book, is it true?


If you need visual help there is a really good one on you tube here is the link.






Episode 2B helps a lot with the increases and decreases.

I made it from ez book and after watching this tutorial, I found that it was not really hard when you get the hang of of it, its just a bit diffrent from all other pattern formats. Too much talk I think, it puts people off trying it. I did mine in Noro Furin and it turned out really nice. I dont know how to post a picture or I would.


----------



## GypsyC1225

You have to remember that this a pattern born in England, and the weather there is much different. They make the sweater to come down over the diaper, the sleeves shorter so that the baby can not get the sleeve in their mouth. 
I too had a problem making my first one...... I just threw in a couple of colors to see how it came out. It turned out really nice. There is no set rule when making this little jacket. If you get bored with that color, just add a new one. 
But it you are making your first Elizabeth Zimmermann jacket, I really think you should start with a TomTen sweater. It is soooo easy, and really fast. Not that much counting. You will get hooked on the TomTen. I know that I was. Happy knitting


----------



## Judyh

Is the TomTen pattern in her book?


----------



## Jenval

I love this pattern I brought it about year ago just have not had the courage to start it this will help so much thank you I have bookmark as well.


----------



## Nanxy

I have made 4 already and love them, after the first one is a lot easier, I made one without stripes, but I like them better with the stripes. you are doing a great job and I love the colors you have chosen.


----------



## azmoonbugs

Nanxy said:


> I have made 4 already and love them,


I think I am up to 14 now! I have the pattern memorized.


----------



## NellieinCA

You can buy just the pattern. It is available from Schoolhouse Press. 
Here is the link for that:
http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm
you will need to scroll down. this also includes the directions for the Adult Surprise jacket

or if you prefer there is a dvd
http://www.schoolhousepress.com/videos.htm
again you will need to scroll down to find it.

HTH


----------



## Diane D

i'm on row 15 but i still want to know at which rows do you change colours....


----------



## azmoonbugs

Diane D said:


> i'm on row 15 but i still want to know at which rows do you change colours....


Change the any where you want to. I change mine after ridge 5 for a few rows and then again at about 100 stitches for a few rows , and then again when you reach 110 stitches


----------



## Rayona Hobbs

I just changed colors when I got bored of looking at whatever color I was using. For me, the fun came at the end, seeing where the stripes worked into the pattern. I thought it was great fun to keep the surprise until the end. Just me.


----------



## Diane D

So far so good. Been ill today so not much knitting but will pick up again tomorrow on Row 40.


----------



## mopgenorth

GypsyC1225 said:


> You have to remember that this a pattern born in England, and the weather there is much different. They make the sweater to come down over the diaper, the sleeves shorter so that the baby can not get the sleeve in their mouth.
> I too had a problem making my first one...... I just threw in a couple of colors to see how it came out. It turned out really nice. There is no set rule when making this little jacket. If you get bored with that color, just add a new one.
> But it you are making your first Elizabeth Zimmermann jacket, I really think you should start with a TomTen sweater. It is soooo easy, and really fast. Not that much counting. You will get hooked on the TomTen. I know that I was. Happy knitting


I totally agree - I think I like the TomTen even more than the BSJ


----------



## Diane D

hmm TomTen Sweater - hope i can get it for free somewhere


----------



## mopgenorth

Diane D said:


> hmm TomTen Sweater - hope i can get it for free somewhere


Nope - it's copyrighted. You can buy it from Schoolhousepress.com as a separate pattern, but it's also in the EZ Opinionated Knitter book - so free if you can find it at your library or borrow it from someone.


----------



## Diane D

our library does not stock any of her books - asked before.... hmmm who can lend me the pattern?


----------



## Diane D

This is a "big size" pattern and i am considering pulling it out as this is not for a baby but for a toddler....


----------



## Diane D

202 sts is tooo much for a baby jacket..... what should it be??


----------



## TammyK

Diane D said:


> 202 sts is tooo much for a baby jacket..... what should it be??


202 stitches is not too many for a BSJ. You should get to 202 by the end of row 93. By the time you cast off you should have 206. Remember that the stitches on your needle are not simply the circumference around the body of the sweater. The cast on edge goes around one sleeve cuff, all the way up the sleeve, across the shoulder, the back of the neck, the other shoulder, down the other sleeve and around the second sleeve cuff. The cast off edge starts at the front of the neck and goes down the length on one front, across the bottom of the front, around the bottom of the back, across the bottom of the other front, and then up the second front to the neck. It takes a lot of stitches to make those two trips around the sweater.


----------



## chickkie

It's not the amount of stitches, but how they are placed on the jacket. 

You can order those patterns from Schoolhouse Press.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Diane D said:


> our library does not stock any of her books - asked before.... hmmm who can lend me the pattern?


Elizabeth Zimmerman patterns have to be bought or her books bought that have the pattern/s in them. It is called copyright laws and her daughter Meg Swanson holds all her copyrights.


----------



## 5mmdpns

chickkie said:


> It's not the amount of stitches, but how they are placed on the jacket.
> 
> You can order those patterns from Schoolhouse Press.


 :thumbup:
I do think that some people are not able to successfully read patterns and know how to interpret them.


----------



## janwalla

5mmdpns said:


> Diane D said:
> 
> 
> 
> our library does not stock any of her books - asked before.... hmmm who can lend me the pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Zimmerman patterns have to be bought or her books bought that have the pattern/s in them. It is called copyright laws and her daughter Meg Swanson holds all her copyrights.
Click to expand...

Yes dont I know it. I read about the BSJ over a year ago, thought Id like to see what all the fuss was about, researched and bought knitters Almanack cos it mentioned the BSJ in the review, not In! Bought Knitting without tears as it too mentioned the bsj, again not in, So I eventually bought knitters workshop yea it was in, plus a tantalising IMAGE of the adult size, the book refers contantly to the dvd, which didnt come with book (thought it did) rang bookseller to be told due to customs etc it cant be included. Im now going to have to purchese the adult one or try and work out how to make the adult!! I bought some Noro silk garden just for the task, but have had to put that on the back burner for now, as it has cost me over £55 and I still haven't got what I wanted. Good job they are a good read anyway!!! lol


----------



## 5mmdpns

janwalla said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diane D said:
> 
> 
> 
> our library does not stock any of her books - asked before.... hmmm who can lend me the pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Zimmerman patterns have to be bought or her books bought that have the pattern/s in them. It is called copyright laws and her daughter Meg Swanson holds all her copyrights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes dont I know it. I read about the BSJ over a year ago, thought Id like to see what all the fuss was about, researched and bought knitters Almanack cos it mentioned the BSJ in the review, not In! Bought Knitting without tears as it too mentioned the bsj, again not in, So I eventually bought knitters workshop yea it was in, plus a tantalising IMAGE of the adult size, the book refers contantly to the dvd, which didnt come with book (thought it did) rang bookseller to be told due to customs etc it cant be included. Im now going to have to purchese the adult one or try and work out how to make the adult!! I bought some Noro silk garden just for the task, but have had to put that on the back burner for now, as it has cost me over £55 and I still haven't got what I wanted. Good job they are a good read anyway!!! lol
Click to expand...

I am so sorry for the troubles you have had over this! I have just bought (not received yet) the Knitter's Almanac from Amazon.ca. Will likely receive the order next week. I have the BSJ pattern. I have Knitting Without Tears. I have read EZ's Knitters Workshop and enjoyed the book very much. My Mom has that book. Good luck with your search for getting what you all want! Knitting does have its woes at times.


----------



## decodiva

Thanks for your very helpful tips and pictures.


----------



## Designer1234

Linda6885 said:


> Looks terriffic! Someday I would like to make the adult size for myself.


*There will be a workshop for the surprise Baby, Childs and Adult surprise jackets in the new year*.

Two wonderful ladies from London are going to teach the workshop and will be showing you all the tricks and turns of this sweater. *They will be doing an adult jacket too*.

If the following section doesn't show up on your home page, click on "*my profile*" at the top of the page (not the avatar) and subscribe to the following section

*Knitting and Crochet Workshops with designer1234*

it will then be on your home page and all you have to do is click on it to reach the section. then go to

confirmed workshops for 2013

the Surprise Jackets are in February.

While you are there check out the open workshops, and check out the information site. There is a page you are welcome to ask questions - Either prismaticr or I will be happy to answer any questions posted there.

Closed workshops are permanently available and can be read by KP members in the future. YOu won't be able to post there, but you can read the information. On all workshops, make sure you read them from the beginning.

I hope you will visit us. Designer


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks terriffic! Someday I would like to make the adult size for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> *There will be a workshop for the surprise Baby, Childs and Adult surprise jackets in the new year*.
> 
> Two wonderful ladies from London are going to teach the workshop and will be showing you all the tricks and turns of this sweater. *They will be doing an adult jacket too*.
> 
> If the following section doesn't show up on your home page, click on "*my profile*" at the top of the page (not the avatar) and subscribe to the following section
> 
> *Knitting and Crochet Workshops with designer1234*
> 
> it will then be on your home page and all you have to do is click on it to reach the section. then go to
> 
> confirmed workshops for 2013
> 
> the Surprise Jackets are in February.
> 
> While you are there check out the open workshops, and check out the information site. There is a page you are welcome to ask questions - Either prismaticr or I will be happy to answer any questions posted there.
> 
> Closed workshops are permanently available and can be read by KP members in the future. YOu won't be able to post there, but you can read the information. On all workshops, make sure you read them from the beginning.
> 
> I hope you will visit us. Designer
Click to expand...

Yes, but the whole point is that you must buy the pattern and some do not wish to abide by the copyright laws and purchase it for a few dollars. The poster known as Diane D does not want to spend any money getting patterns as she tries to get them all illegally.


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks terriffic! Someday I would like to make the adult size for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> *There will be a workshop for the surprise Baby, Childs and Adult surprise jackets in the new year*.
> 
> Two wonderful ladies from London are going to teach the workshop and will be showing you all the tricks and turns of this sweater. *They will be doing an adult jacket too*.
> 
> If the following section doesn't show up on your home page, click on "*my profile*" at the top of the page (not the avatar) and subscribe to the following section
> 
> *Knitting and Crochet Workshops with designer1234*
> 
> it will then be on your home page and all you have to do is click on it to reach the section. then go to
> 
> confirmed workshops for 2013
> 
> the Surprise Jackets are in February.
> 
> While you are there check out the open workshops, and check out the information site. There is a page you are welcome to ask questions - Either prismaticr or I will be happy to answer any questions posted there.
> 
> Closed workshops are permanently available and can be read by KP members in the future. YOu won't be able to post there, but you can read the information. On all workshops, make sure you read them from the beginning.
> 
> I hope you will visit us. Designer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but the whole point is that you must buy the pattern and some do not wish to abide by the copyright laws and purchase it for a few dollars. The poster known as Diane D does not want to spend any money getting patterns as she tries to get them all illegally.
Click to expand...

On the workshops the patterns will be purchase legally. I believe they are looking for the large pattern from Schoolhouse Press -- Our workshops never use patterns which are copyrighted without buying the pattern or, getting permission from the Pattern maker.


----------



## AverilC

Designer1234 said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks terriffic! Someday I would like to make the adult size for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> *There will be a workshop for the surprise Baby, Childs and Adult surprise jackets in the new year*.
> 
> Two wonderful ladies from London are going to teach the workshop and will be showing you all the tricks and turns of this sweater. *They will be doing an adult jacket too*.
> 
> If the following section doesn't show up on your home page, click on "*my profile*" at the top of the page (not the avatar) and subscribe to the following section
> 
> *Knitting and Crochet Workshops with designer1234*
> 
> it will then be on your home page and all you have to do is click on it to reach the section. then go to
> 
> confirmed workshops for 2013
> 
> the Surprise Jackets are in February.
> 
> While you are there check out the open workshops, and check out the information site. There is a page you are welcome to ask questions - Either prismaticr or I will be happy to answer any questions posted there.
> 
> Closed workshops are permanently available and can be read by KP members in the future. YOu won't be able to post there, but you can read the information. On all workshops, make sure you read them from the beginning.
> 
> I hope you will visit us. Designer
Click to expand...

O whoopee. I have wanted to make one of these for myself for a while. I bought EZ's Opinionated Knitter but really couldn't get into the pattern so put it away. Will look forward to this.


----------



## Patchworkcat

I'm nearly ready since I already have the pattern. Actually, I've had it now for quite some time; just waiting to build up the right leftover yarns so I can use them up. Hmmmm, does that make sense? Probably only to another knitter.

Jill


----------



## janwalla

OOooo I am so pleased just in time too I have asked Santa for The opinionated knitters book so Ill have to be really good! I have had the wool set aside for this project for ages so I will be looking forward to it!


----------



## Patchworkcat

Actually, I suppose I should have noted that I've already made one Baby Surprise Jacket. Now, I want to try my hand at knitting the Adult size. My purchased pattern has all the sizes, too.

Jill


----------



## Hopetoknit

How nice of you to help others along with your helpful notes!


----------



## cydneyjo

This pattern is a test of blind faith. Just knit exactly what it says and there will be a jacket at the end.


----------



## 5mmdpns

There is a workshop running right now that teaches the BSJ, CSJ, and ASJ. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145346-1.html


----------



## Isa

I have purchased nearly all the EZ books and as much as I read and reread them, I had difficulty following her style of writing directions. Then a friend told me that the pattern was available, via schoolhouse press, in line-by-line format. I had always wanted to try the BSJ and ordered pattern #5 which has all the sizes listed in the EZ manner, as well as in line-by-line. I put it off for a few years and finally, a friends pregnancy motivated me to try it.

I was stuck at row 80 and received some help after posting my problem. Now I have knitted the center 90, 18x's as directed and need to pick up 10 stitches plus the 34 I have on a holder. From where do I pick up the 10 stitches? I find the directions a little confusing at this point. 

Also, is this the beginning of the button hole band and edges? I want a different color for the band/edge and was wondering if I should switch colors at this point. Here are rows 80 & 81.

Row 80: 
K124, turn, k90, turn, k90, turn, k9018x, 
knit up 10 sts from edge of flap, k34

Row 81: 
K134, knit up 10 sts from edge of flap, k34


----------



## chickkie

You pick up the 10 sts from the edge of this flap before you knit the 34 sts




*K124, turn, k90, turn, k90, turn, k9018x, 
knit up 10 sts from edge of flap, k34*


----------



## Roekie

Is it possible to buy this pattern in PDF or similar?


----------



## London Girl

Roekie said:


> Is it possible to buy this pattern in PDF or similar?


I don't believe so. Could I ask you to ask any other ASJ related questions on the main tutorial please? You will find it here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145346-1.html


----------



## Patternblogs

I came across this Baby Surprise Jacket video some time back. I haven't watched it yet so I'm not sure how good it is.

http://patternboard.com/baby-surprise-jacket-video-support/


----------



## 5mmdpns

This tutorial for the Baby Surprise Jacket was started by Loistec way back in July 2011!!!! hahah, it is still being read and commented on all these months later as people find it. It is a very good tutorial for the Baby Surprise Jacket. Full of information in this topic. This tutorial wont close but the workshop run by London Gal and Purple V will.

For immediate help with the surprise jackets though if people are having questions, yes, I would suggest too that they go to the current workshop being hosted by London Gal and Purple V. 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145346-1.html


----------



## janwalla

Excellent workshop! You wont be disappointed plus you get rid of all the odd balls/skeins in your stash too!!


----------



## rjazz

has anyone made the stockinette version of this? I have the pattern from Pandaman on ravelry, but I am hesitating to try.


----------



## 5mmdpns

rjazz said:


> has anyone made the stockinette version of this? I have the pattern from Pandaman on ravelry, but I am hesitating to try.


I have seen pictures of the stockinette version and it does appear to look wonderful! I say go for it!


----------



## rose1962

could you please email me a copy of this pattern plese


----------



## rose1962

could you please email me a copy of this pattern plese


----------



## mombr4

rose1962 said:


> could you please email me a copy of this pattern plese


you can order this pattern from school house press.

http://www.schoolhousepress.com/spunout.htm


----------



## 5mmdpns

rose1962 said:


> could you please email me a copy of this pattern plese


I believe the issue of copyrights for the pattern has been addressed here at the beginning of the topic forum. It has to be purchased.


----------



## GypsyC1225

I too, like the tried and true patterns. Then my friend in England shamed me into doing a EZ BSS. They are really simple. Just remember to have stitch markers handy, they sure help, because there is a lot of counting. Don't worry, just jump in, you will love doing it. I do a lot of work for the NICU unit here, so I use the almost sock yarn, and 2 or 3 needles. One day I am going to use the knobby yarn and size 12 needles and make me a jacket. I love the EZ patterns, you adjust the size by the yarn and the needles used.


----------



## janwalla

GypsyC1225 said:


> I too, like the tried and true patterns. Then my friend in England shamed me into doing a EZ BSS. They are really simple. Just remember to have stitch markers handy, they sure help, because there is a lot of counting. Don't worry, just jump in, you will love doing it. I do a lot of work for the NICU unit here, so I use the almost sock yarn, and 2 or 3 needles. One day I am going to use the knobby yarn and size 12 needles and make me a jacket. I love the EZ patterns, you adjust the size by the yarn and the needles used.


There is a workshop on this forum now doing the Adult suprise jacket check it out there is also a parade of those that have been completed. http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## janwalla

rjazz said:


> has anyone made the stockinette version of this? I have the pattern from Pandaman on ravelry, but I am hesitating to try.


Purple V and London girl who are taking the workshop have made theirs in stockinette stitch here is the link for the workshop
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Robyn in Chicago

Thoses are all so beautiful! I hope to be even half that good someday!


----------



## GypsyC1225

The BSJ looks complicated, but it really is not. I struggled with the first one, but being stubborn, and I know how to frog. I finally finished one. Now I make them for a fun project. They really are easy/


----------



## jaxx

http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket
this one gives lots of intructions for adding on extra parts..........
....http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket
Lion Brand have this easy one stich jacket for free........
.http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kce-oneStitchBabySet.html?noImages=0
and theres this one very similar EZ's....
http://megan.kiwi.gen.nz/BabyJacket/
and of course You Tube..





I did buy it on Uk Ebay last year too for myself but Im sure it has another name to it other than EZ as was a single pattern,unfortunatley Im not at home right now so will check out who its by and will let you all know soon,but hopefully the above will help and also you could check out the libraries too!


----------



## janwalla

jaxx said:


> http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket
> this one gives lots of intructions for adding on extra parts..........
> ....http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket
> Lion Brand have this easy one stich jacket for free........
> .http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kce-oneStitchBabySet.html?noImages=0
> and theres this one very similar EZ's....
> http://megan.kiwi.gen.nz/BabyJacket/
> and of course You Tube..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did buy it on Uk Ebay last year too for myself but Im sure it has another name to it other than EZ as was a single pattern,unfortunatley Im not at home right now so will check out who its by and will let you all know soon,but hopefully the above will help and also you could check out the libraries too!


It was by King Cole Called Magic Dolman Jacket pattern no 3449 but due to copyright issues, I believe they no longer sell it, as it was a flagrant copy of Elizabeth Zimmermans BSJ


----------



## Jessica-Jean

janwalla said:


> It was by King Cole Called Magic Dolman Jacket pattern no 3449 but due to copyright issues, I believe they no longer sell it, as it was a flagrant copy of Elizabeth Zimmermans BSJ


According to Ravelry, it's still available: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magic-dolman-jacket


----------



## janwalla

Jessica-Jean said:


> According to Ravelry, it's still available: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magic-dolman-jacket


So it is. I didnt think it would be allowed,so much for copyright! lol


----------



## jaxx

Thank you I thought it was King Cole but didnt like to say before i checked it out and I remeber it being sold on Deramores web sit too but coudn't find it so I suppose its banned from all places!!
Thanks to @ Jessica-Jean for the the update,much appreciated


----------



## jaxx

Thank you to @ janwalla too for info


----------



## rjazz

question...
I am at the row where I am increasing 10 stitches in the center section...
do I also make 1 before the marker?
after the 10 stitch increase, do I make 1 after the marker?


----------



## Loistec

I was going through my closet and found my BSJ projects, so cute. I , took them to work and showed them off, guess what, starting a group class next month! Interest in this pattern never ends! 
Happy Knitting everyone! Lois


----------



## MaryCarter

Thank you so much for this help.
I recently found out that an ex employee is having a baby at 36..... after being told she would never have one.
I found a "sort of pattern" for a onesie using the same technique, and other tips and tricks for creating a sleeping bag using the technique, but will really need to purchase the original EZ pattern to get started.
I will be watching your posts and pictures with interest.

http://noodleknit.wordpress.com/2008/01/26/oh-baby/


----------



## Loistec

Hi Mary, thanks for the link to that adorable onesie! Great adaptation to elizabeths BSJ. Still thinking about what color yarn I will be using on my next jacket, its been a few years since I made one! Will post pictures as I go along.
Lois


----------



## janwalla

rjazz said:


> question...
> I am at the row where I am increasing 10 stitches in the center section...
> do I also make 1 before the marker?
> after the 10 stitch increase, do I make 1 after the marker?


Yes, increase either side of the marked middle stitch until you get to the number of stitches you originally started with. then you do the opposite by decreasing either side of the marked center stitch. I found it easier to have a collar around that center stitch it helped me. I watched the you tube instructions which shows you how to do it here is the link.


----------



## rjazz

thanks janwalla...I have that tutorial, also, but was a bit confused


----------



## MaryCarter

Loistec said:


> Hi Mary, thanks for the link to that adorable onesie! Great adaptation to elizabeths BSJ. Still thinking about what color yarn I will be using on my next jacket, its been a few years since I made one! Will post pictures as I go along.
> Lois


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaryCarter

janwalla said:


> Yes, increase either side of the marked middle stitch until you get to the number of stitches you originally started with. then you do the opposite by decreasing either side of the marked center stitch. I found it easier to have a collar around that center stitch it helped me. I watched the you tube instructions which shows you how to do it here is the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Loistec

I was browsing at Michaels and found this lovely Bernat yarn called Mosaic. The colorways are long, so the stripes may look like I intended them to!


----------



## threadbears

Adorable little sweater!


----------



## Jackieberm

Always have one on the needles. 
Great gift with hat and booties
The wow factor is amazing


----------



## Loistec

Here I am at row 31, so happy with the stripe formation using Bernat Mosaic :mrgreen:


----------



## Loistec

I'm up to row 70, making double increases and watching the expansion happen. Stripes are good with this yarn!


----------



## MaryCarter

Thanks for sharing your photo's.

I am working on mine at the moment, (in my lunch break) and am up to Row 80.

I will purchase some self striping yarn for the next one, as I have done stripes on this one, and have lots of ends to weave in. The thing I like about making my own stripes is that the jacket can be worn inside out (if you like) because the stripes still look good. Do they both look the same using the self striping yarn?


----------



## Loistec

Hi Mary, yes the stripes look good, on both sides, the color changes show up as little dashes, but its certainly reversible, sew buttons on both sides!

I see you have started a topic on your experience with the BSJ, don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## MaryCarter

Loistec said:


> Hi Mary, yes the stripes look good, on both sides, the color changes show up as little dashes, but its certainly reversible, sew buttons on both sides!
> 
> I see you have started a topic on your experience with the BSJ, don't forget to post pictures!


Thanks, I might do as you suggest and put buttons on both sides, and I will post a picture soon.


----------



## liverbird

king cole do this pattern


----------



## liverbird

thats why it is called a suprise jacket,you cant understand it untill you finish it


----------



## MaryCarter

I have now knitted two of them....first one in stripes (lots of ends to weave in) and a variegated (no ends to weave in) 
I liked knitting the variegated one better than the striped one. 
I got a bit too cocky on the striped one, because it was easier than I thought, and took the markers out.  It doesn't appear to be as neat as the variegated. Yesterday during my lunch break I purchased some buttons, and a plain colour yarn which I will try and make on the weekend. Just to see which I prefer. Then I suppose I will knit a selt striping one too. Pictures to come. Lesson learned.....leave your markers in until the end, and pick up the ten stitches using a seperate dpn. Much neater.


----------



## Loistec

Here is the jacket fresh off the needles, I am going to put a zipper closure on this jacket, did not put in buttonholes. The colors are brighter than the picture shows.


----------



## MaryCarter

Love your jacket, cant wait to knit one in self striping yarn too. I wondered why the pattern tells you to put buttonholes on both sides of the front band? .


----------



## rjazz

if you don't know if it's for a boy or girl, buttonholes are done on both sides...it's also easier to put the buttons on, because they line up


----------



## jmai5421

rjazz said:


> if you don't know if it's for a boy or girl, buttonholes are done on both sides...it's also easier to put the buttons on, because they line up[/
> 
> My book by Elizabeth Zimmerman says "When you know whether it's a boy or girl, sew buttons over buttonholes on the appropriate side".


----------



## MaryCarter

Thank you all for your responses.

It makes perfect sense, yet I missed the point 

I am sewing the buttons on this weekend, will post a picture.


----------



## squinter96

I just bought this pattern during an East TN Yarn Crawl yesterday. I told the lady that I was a beginner knitter, but I have made 1 sock. She told me that I would be able to make this for my granddaughter who is going to be here in September. After reading through the BSJ, I think I need to learn more before attempting this, so I will be following your journey.


----------



## chickkie

squinter96 said:


> I just bought this pattern during an East TN Yarn Crawl yesterday. I told the lady that I was a beginner knitter, but I have made 1 sock. She told me that I would be able to make this for my granddaughter who is going to be here in September. After reading through the BSJ, I think I need to learn more before attempting this, so I will be following your journey.


if you can knit, and you know how to increase and decrease stitches you can make the BSJ. It only looks complicated, but it is quite simple. Follow the pattern as written, don't overthink it.


----------



## Loistec

squinter96 said:


> I just bought this pattern during an East TN Yarn Crawl yesterday. I told the lady that I was a beginner knitter, but I have made 1 sock. She told me that I would be able to make this for my granddaughter who is going to be here in September. After reading through the BSJ, I think I need to learn more before attempting this, so I will be following your journey.


This is what I came away with after making 3 BSJs:

Place markers, that will save you a lot of counting!
EZ recommends a backward loop increase, leaves no hole. 
Picking up stitches for the diaper ease is a great lesson in shaping, don't be discouraged if you dont get it right the first time.
Yes, buttonholes on both sides.
Keep one unfinished, shoulders not sewn, to amaze your friends!


----------



## Pauline

For any of you that are having a real hard time with this BSJ it would be to your advantage to buy the Zimmerman DVD. 
It walks you through every single bit of it from start to finish,
yes all of it. I have never come across such a great DVD. Give it a try, what can you lose! You won't be disappointed. It's so much better than reading a pattern.


----------



## Pauline

I love this sweater, and I enjoy seeing all the different variations.
I have seen it made in a beautiful red yarn, it really shows up all the detail work, it's beautiful!


----------



## jmai5421

Pauline said:


> For any of you that are having a real hard time with this BSJ it would be to your advantage to buy the Zimmerman DVD.
> It walks you through every single bit of it from start to finish,
> yes all of it. I have never come across such a great DVD. Give it a try, what can you lose! You won't be disappointed. It's so much better than reading a pattern.


There was also a workshop on KP on yhe jackets. It is closed now but all the information is there. Also the teachers are just a PM away. If you go to the top of the page under home and scroll down to workshops with designer1234 , click on that and you will see all the workshops. Some are open and we are working on them and some are closed. The jackets were with Purple Fi and London Girl. Read through the information and if you have a question that isn't on the thread just PM one of the teachers. Check out the parade of jackets and you will see all we made.


----------



## rss1228

Hi all - I am using a combination of k2tog and ssk before and after a marker I have placed at the decrease points. It seems to be working well and I am having a much easier time keeping track of my progress. But I'm unsure how this will affect the appearance of the jacket - has anybody had luck with this method?


----------



## MaryCarter

I think everyone adjusts this pattern in some way to suit themselves and their skill level. I think as long as it gives you the same stitch count at the end of each row, then it should be fine. I knew I would get confused using, and moving markers, so I counted the first set of stitches, did sl1, k2tog, psso as my double decrease, counted the centre section of stitches, then repeated this double decrease, then counted the final section of stitches. As long as the last set of stitches matched the pattern I knew it was right. As long as you are consistent with your decrease it shouldn't matter which one you choose, it will still end up being a great knit. Here is my jacket showing the double decreases I used.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-463851-1.html


----------



## Loistec

MaryCarter said:


> I think everyone adjusts this pattern in some way to suit themselves and their skill level. I think as long as it gives you the same stitch count at the end of each row, then it should be fine. I knew I would get confused using, and moving markers, so I counted the first set of stitches, did sl1, k2tog, psso as my double decrease, counted the centre section of stitches, then repeated this double decrease, then counted the final section of stitches. As long as the last set of stitches matched the pattern I knew it was right. As long as you are consistent with your decrease it shouldn't matter which one you choose, it will still end up being a great knit. Here is my jacket showing the double decreases I used.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-463851-1.html


Ha, my thread is still going!

Your jacket is beautiful, Mary! Caron Cakes is very well suited to this pattern, the added hood is balanced and so practical!

I agree that the decreases and increases are best if consistent throughout the pattern. EZ encouraged her students/followers to improvise and do what worked for their own vision. I love my 2 little jackets!


----------



## tamarque

Loistec said:


> Ha, my thread is still going!
> 
> Your jacket is beautiful, Mary! Caron Cakes is very well suited to this pattern, the added hood is balanced and so practical!
> 
> I agree that the decreases and increases are best if consistent throughout the pattern. EZ encouraged her students/followers to improvise and do what worked for their own vision. I love my 2 little jackets!


I was surprised the other day when a notice of a comment on this arrived. Then realized how long ago this forum began. I had commented to a friend that this must be the longest forum thread ever. Just goes to show how enduring this pattern is despite all the head scratching challenges it presents to knitters. Still lots of fun to share about it.


----------



## rss1228

Thanks everybody for your feedback and your pictures of your beautiful work. It's very interesting to me how we all knit so differently - I have been afraid to do the psso double decreases for the very reason that some of you state you do them - worry about confusion and tracking stitch counting. 

One thing I have noticed about knitting - I came to anything but scarves very late at 53 - is that I learn a lot about myself and the way my brain works through knitting patterns.


----------



## tamarque

rss1228 said:


> Thanks everybody for your feedback and your pictures of your beautiful work. It's very interesting to me how we all knit so differently - I have been afraid to do the psso double decreases for the very reason that some of you state you do them - worry about confusion and tracking stitch counting.
> 
> One thing I have noticed about knitting - I came to anything but scarves very late at 53 - is that I learn a lot about myself and the way my brain works through knitting patterns.


Very good observation about yourself Susan. I find that experience in myself exciting and empowering.


----------



## rss1228

Rita Kay said:


> Give this a try. http://www.box.net/shared/eugvsfb3lt
> It is the row by row of the bsj.


Eureka! I was wondering how I was coming out with my stitch counts consistently off by two. Thanks!


----------



## TexasKnitem

Thank you


----------



## mossstitch

That is so lovely ,thanks for posting . It's nice to see how it looks as you progress .


----------



## mizbee61

Just finishing my first BSJ. Have the row by row pattern and am now at spot ..row 89..where buttonholes start. Want to do i-cord bind off with buttonholes in the i-cord as per video. So.do I just skip row 89 and knit rows 90-96 and then do bind off? My #'s of stitches will be off..


----------



## ccmjwb

I'm definitely NOT an expert on the BSJ but I wouldn't skip a row. Just don't do the k2together when it says to, that's what makes the buttonholes, but do whatever else it says, even if it's just another knit row.


----------



## Nanamel14

I know have the pattern and must give it a try 

Great thread, lots of great advice


----------

